# India vs England:CWC



## Punjabbi Munda

After playing smaller teams in their opening ICC Cricket World Cup matches, both sides face their first real test on February 27 at the M Chinnaswamy Stadium for a high-voltage Group B encounter. The biggest worry, though, will be rain, which is predicted for Sunday.

England almost embarrassed themselves against a determined Netherlands in their first game. However, MS Dhoni will take them lightly at his peril.

India and England have won three matches apiece in their Cup face-offs so far.

However, India emerged victors when the two sides last met (of course outside the ICC CWC) at the same venue in 2008. In a rain-curtailed affair, Dhoni's boys won the match via Duckworth-Lewis method.

Overall, the hosts have dominated over the years, leading England 38-30 in 70 ties played so far.

Although Indias resounding win against Bangladesh in their opening clash was an auspicious start, Dhoni and the Indian think-tank will still need to attend to some outstanding concerns.

Their fielding needs a serious shake-up. Against Bangladesh, they may not have had to pay any price for their slipshod act, it would prove costly against Andrew Strausss men.

England, on the other hand, have critical worries too. Their bowling and fielding were lacklustre against Netherlands. The commitment seemed amiss. The likes of strike bowler James Anderson and Stuart Broad looked extremely ineffective. It appeared they were unwilling to bend their arms.

However, England skipper Andrew Strauss has refused to read much into their performance against the Dutch. When asked about how the English bowling will fare against, perhaps, the best batting line-up in the world, Strauss stressed: Well have to get rid of (Virender) Sehwag early on. If he gets going, its going to be difficult for us. However, we are confident that we have the depth to challenge the Indian batting.

The stage is set for a mouth-watering clash, provided rain-gods refrain from being party-poopers!

Approaching milestones

- Virender Sehwag (973 at an average of 37.42 in 26 matches) requires 27 runs to become the third Indian to complete 1,000 runs against England. Sachin Tendulkar (1335) and Yuvraj Singh (1129) are the only two Indians with 1,000 runs or more against England.

- In case of an Indian win, it will be their 50th under Gary Kirsten. At present, India's records under him reads - Played: 81, Won: 49 Lost: 28 and NR:4 Winning % 63.63.

- Andrew Strauss (3959 at an average of 35.34 in 121 matches) needs 41 runs to complete his 4,000 runs in ODIs.

- Kevin Pietersen (483 at 53.66) needs 17 runs to complete his 500 runs in the ICC Cricket World Cup.

- Harbhajan Singh (247) needs three wickets to complete his 250 wickets in ODIs.

TEAMS:

India (from): MS Dhoni (captain, wkt), V Sehwag, SR Tendulkar, G Gambhir, V Kohli, YK Pathan, Y Singh, H Singh, Z Khan, S Sreesanth, MM Patel, R Ashwin, PP Chawla, SK Raina, A Nehra

England (from): AJ Strauss (captain), KP Pietersen, IJL Trott, IR Bell, PD Collingwood, MJ Prior (wkt), MH Yardy, TT Bresnan, SCJ Broad, GP Swann, JM Anderson, RS Bopara, A Shahzad

_______________________________________
Support India,set the same avatar for tomorrow!! :http://i55.tinypic.com/vnpd2e.png (Thanks to SpArK)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

I think we will see 2 spinners.. and Sreesanth axed for the tommorow's game!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SpArK said:


> I think we will see 2 spinners.. and Sreesanth axed for the tommorow's game!


If they play Sreesanth tomorrow,i ll throw my TV down the drain..

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

Match starts tomorrow:2:30 pm IST.


----------



## SpArK

Punjabbi Munda said:


> If they play Sreesanth tomorrow,i ll throw my TV down the drain..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------
> 
> Match starts tomorrow:2:30 pm IST.


 
Piyush or Ashwin?

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

13 from 2?????????????????


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I too wish not to see sreesanth in tomorrow's match and also raina should get a chance in place of yuvraj.


----------



## Paan Singh

hhahaha,u opened new front now.
my bet is on india,my heart says this......


----------



## SpArK

Indian Jatt said:


> I too wish not to see sreesanth in tomorrow's match and also raina should get a chance in place of yuvraj.


 
Anyway Sreesanth is not in good books of Dhoni so expect ashwin or piyush chawla for tommorow.. But beware of Kevin pieterson.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SpArK said:


> Piyush or Ashwin?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> 
> 13 from 2?????????????????


 I would go with Piyush,We already have Bhajji as the off spinner,besides Piyush can bat,no doubt Ashwin can also bat,but i feel leg spinner and off spinner combination would sit good.Another point is that Bangalore was a very good batting pitch,so Ashwin could be taken,considering he can bat well than Piyush and he is a very good spinner anyways..
Both have equal chances for me.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SpArK said:


> Anyway Sreesanth is not in good books of Dhoni so expect ashwin or piyush chawla for tommorow.. But beware of Kevin pieterson.


 
yes..he is the danger man...but I guess our team is good enough to tackle him. just the top order needs to click like the last match and the job's done.


----------



## SpArK

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I would go with Piyush,We already have Bhajji as the off spinner,besides Piyush can bat,no doubt Ashwin can also bat,but i feel leg spinner and off spinner combination would sit good.Another point is that Bangalore was a very good batting pitch,so Ashwin could be taken,considering he can bat well than Piyush and he is a very good spinner anyways..
> Both have equal chances for me.


 

News is that nehra has been bowling good in nets ... so it can also be nehra...


----------



## rockstarIN

whats the status of Nehra, is he still nursing injury?


----------



## Paan Singh

kal tendulkar chalega hi chalega


----------



## rockstarIN

SpArK said:


> I think we will see 2 spinners.. and Sreesanth axed for the tommorow's game!


 
onnum ellealum naatukaaralle? Puli naale kalikum nookiko, prathyega puja vare nadthiyitundakum..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Prism said:


> kal tendulkar chalega hi chalega


 
tere muh mein ghee shakkar yara ! lekin nahi chala toh gussa tujh par hi niklega yaad rakhiyo :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

rockstar said:


> onnum ellealum naatukaaralle? Puli naale kalikum nookiko, prathyega puja vare nadthiyitundakum..


 
Wont happen.. if yes Dhoni will be booed in blore.

Chattan seva onnum ini nadakilla...


----------



## ajtr

Whomever u play tomorrow but result will be:*INDIA GONNA LOSE.TI WILL BE BEATEN TO PULP BY ANGREZ*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

ajtr said:


> Whomever u play tomorrow but result will be:*INDIA GONNA LOSE.TI WILL BE BEATEN TO PULP BY ANGREZ*


 
lol..hey please vote for england in the poll above..it looks bad with only India having all the votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Indian Jatt said:


> tere muh mein ghee shakkar yara ! lekin nahi chala toh gussa tujh par hi niklega yaad rakhiyo :p


 
tendulkar to bachpan se hi chalta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> Whomever u play tomorrow but result will be:*INDIA GONNA LOSE.TI WILL BE BEATEN TO PULP BY ANGREZ*


 
Hey nice to seeya back...

we needed a jocker in this thread.. u looks perfect for that to play that role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Anyone from PDF going to watch the game???
Ohh Nehra is also back,so now should we go with 5 bowlers,3 pacers(nehra,munaf and zaheer) and 2 spinners(Ashwin/Piyush and Bhakki?) or 4 bowlers:3 pacers and 1 spinner.This will be a dilemma for the team management..


----------



## rockstarIN

SpArK said:


> Wont happen.. if yes Dhoni will be booed in blore.
> 
> Chattan seva onnum ini nadakilla...


 
What do u think, Praveen kumar is out of injury, Nehra is injured (so far) ha ha ha


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

ajtr said:


> Whomever u play tomorrow but result will be:*INDIA GONNA LOSE.TI WILL BE BEATEN TO PULP BY ANGREZ*


Hey,how are you!!? I really missed your non sense posts! 
........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

rockstar said:


> What do u think, Praveen kumar is out of injury, Nehra is injured (so far) ha ha ha


 
Nehra has been participating in practise sections.. so it will be either nehra or piyush replacing sreesanth depending upon pitch... probably..


----------



## majesticpankaj

everyone is again falling into the trap of troller. ignore him/her and discuss about the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Anyone from PDF going to watch the game???
> Ohh Nehra is also back,so now should we go with 5 bowlers,3 pacers(nehra,munaf and zaheer) and 2 spinners(Ashwin/Piyush and Bhakki?) or 4 bowlers:3 pacers and 1 spinner.This will be a dilemma for the team management..


 
3 pacers ( Zaheer,munaf and nehra) and 2 spinners ( Bhajji and either Piyush or ashwin).


----------



## SpArK

majesticpankaj said:


> everyone is again falling into the trap of troller. ignore him/her and discuss about the match.


 
Come on man, whats life without a little trolling.. 

And where the hell is ur damn avatar pic??? without it u are trolling tooo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Damn request@ Indian members ,Plss ,plss and plss....Ignore the joker aka troller aka traitor....lol........plssss

I hope India will win...But no one can see future..lets see what will happen tommorw...Fingers crossed..!!! Lets hope for the best..!! And yeah now pakistan have already win its first big match. So, the pressure is now on us to win our first big match too which is tommorw...*


----------



## SpArK

Sehwag was hit by some local bowler at nets.. hope he is fine and continue the good form... 

Broad is their best bowler .. hope the yuvraj incident plays in his mind this time.


----------



## Sonic_boom

ajtr said:


> Whomever u play tomorrow but result will be:*INDIA GONNA LOSE.TI WILL BE BEATEN TO PULP BY ANGREZ*


 
You will have to eat your vomit(words) tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

SpArK said:


> Come on man, whats life without a little trolling..
> 
> And where the hell is ur damn avatar pic??? without it u are trolling tooo..


 
lol...u call it little ??


----------



## SpArK

majesticpankaj said:


> lol...u call it little ??


 
Everybody is entitled to their opinion.. and the user wasnt bringing the usual offtopic things... so lets dont get away with it and have a nice conversation on what will be match tommorow be like.. and where the buck is ur avatar pic?? damn it...


----------



## Paan Singh

i want yuvraj vs broad match again


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Indian Jatt said:


> 3 pacers ( Zaheer,munaf and nehra) and 2 spinners ( Bhajji and either Piyush or ashwin).


Then whom you gonna drop out of the batsmen?:V Sehwag,Tendulkar,Gambhir,Dhoni,Virat Kohli,Yuvraj Singh,Yusuf Pathan?
You can't drop anyone!!I think we will have to go with one spinner,Bhajji..


----------



## KS

Sehwag, Sachin, Gambhir, Viraat, Dhoni, Yusuf, Raina , Piyush, Bhajji, Munaf , Zaheer.

Go India go !!! Thrash those English. Wanna listen to Gough after that.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Then whom you gonna drop out of the batsmen?:V Sehwag,Tendulkar,Gambhir,Dhoni,Virat Kohli,Yuvraj Singh,Yusuf Pathan?
> You can't drop anyone!!I think we will have to go with one spinner,Bhajji..



I would not mind dropping yuvraj and include R ashwin.....now am not even comparing yuvraj and Ashwin..but ashwin apart froma sepcialist spinner can be handy in batting..and seeing Yuvi's current form, i wont hesitate to drop him( although he is my favourite player ) 6 regular batsmen and and bowlers who can bat quite well ( Zaheer, harbhajan and Ashwin)..it would be a great combo.


----------



## SpArK

Indian Jatt said:


> I would not mind dropping yuvraj and include R ashwin.....now am not even comparing yuvraj and Ashwin..but ashwin apart froma sepcialist spinner can be handy in batting..and seeing Yuvi's current form, i wont hesitate to drop him( although he is my favourite player ) 6 regular batsmen and and bowlers who can bat quite well ( Zaheer, harbhajan and Ashwin)..it would be a great combo.


 
So no raina either?????


----------



## Sonic_boom

Karthic Sri said:


> Sehwag, Sachin, Gambhir, Viraat, Dhoni, Yusuf, Raina , Piyush, Bhajji, Munaf , Zaheer.
> 
> Go India go !!! Thrash those English. Wanna listen to *Gough* after that.


 
We can pronounce this name differently in Hindi too


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

England's bowling is their strength,bresnan,swann,broad etc..So we need a strong batting line up..
I ll go with Yuvraj instead of Ashwin and 3 pacers and Bhajji,

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

India will be under immense pressure when they take the ground in the afternoon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

heart says support india but after remarks of sehwag to pakistan team. i only support tendulkar no one in indian team hope they looose but tendulkar scores century and sehwag gets duck


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Super Falcon said:


> heart says support india but after remarks of sehwag to pakistan team. i only support tendulkar no one in indian team hope they looose but tendulkar scores century and sehwag gets duck


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SpArK said:


> So no raina either?????


 
No..he can be given a chance in matches against Ireland and netherland or west Indies. but If I have to choose between Raina and Yuvi at all...currently, I would select Yuvi.


----------



## SpArK

Indian Jatt said:


> No..he can be given a chance in matches against Ireland and netherland or west Indies. but If I have to choose between Raina and Yuvi at all...currently, I would select Yuvi.


 
Anyway ... Just expect a lot of short balls.. i mean a lot of them..

It was England who actually used it to a good amount and started this trend.. 

So expect fast bowlers with all guns blazing...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SpArK said:


> Anyway ... Just expect a lot of short balls.. i mean a lot of them..
> 
> It was England who actually used it to a good amount and started this trend..
> 
> So expect fast bowlers with all guns blazing...



any idea on the pitch conditions in bangalore ??


----------



## Paan Singh

chinnaswamy stadium is lucky for tendulkar


----------



## ajtr

Super Falcon said:


> heart says support india but after remarks of sehwag to pakistan team. i only support tendulkar no one in indian team hope they looose but tendulkar scores century and sehwag gets duck


 dont worry india will lose.


----------



## ajtr

Prism said:


> chinnaswamy stadium is lucky for tendulkar


and it will be a jinx for TI tomorrow


----------



## prototype

Oh this is one cool thread to look at with all the Indian's using the same avatar except that troll who is spoiling the flavour.

All hail Indian team,and say thanks to spark for this idea(an idea can change ur life).

Kyo spark sirji.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

alex mercer said:


> Oh this is one cool thread to look at with all the Indian's using the same avatar except that troll who is spoiling the flavour.
> 
> All hail Indian team,and say thanks to spark for this idea(an idea can change ur life).
> 
> Kyo spark sirji.


*One billion hearts.ones wish--- Dashed to ground like Wall of Dhoni's house*


----------



## prototype

ajtr said:


> *One billion hearts.ones wish--- Dashed to ground like Wall of Dhoni's house*


 
Hehehe u said something some before the match with Bangladesh also,after that I was searching for u,but u had already dissapeared.

anyway welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

It will be a pressure match for India specially when they are amongst hot favourites. Am sure it will be a worth watching match


----------



## rockstarIN

I saw now in tv that Nehra is not yet fit, is it true?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

i read in the newspaper today that nehra was perfectly fit,idk if he had any other new injury today..


----------



## Roby

Sreesanth needs to take a break


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

lol....Any mod on this forum??? hahaha...man this is going insane!! 

@mods!

Can't you see this guy is trolling ??? or he got immunity?


----------



## aakash_2410

I hope India wins world cup with England atsecond place?! (yn)


----------



## gaurish

India will thrash England tomorrow...................


----------



## Rafi

Come on England, Every Pakistani is praying for your Success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

u can only pray and hope ........ we expect our team to beat all oponents


----------



## Paan Singh

Rafi said:


> Come on England, Every Pakistani is praying for your Success.


 
yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?????????????????


----------



## Rafi

gaurish said:


> u can only pray and hope ........ we expect our team to beat all oponents


 
I only wish for india's defeat - it is the only expectable outcome.


----------



## Whiplash

I got my new avatar. Who's idea was this?


----------



## SpArK

Prism said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?????????????????


 
Hatred... what else..

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------




Whiplash said:


> I got my new avatar. Who's idea was this?


 
Mine.. i edited it from a big poster..and uploaded..


----------



## Hyde

Super Falcon said:


> heart says support india but after remarks of sehwag to pakistan team. i only support tendulkar no one in indian team hope they looose but tendulkar scores century and sehwag gets duck



    

BTW, which remarks of Sehwag? that Shoaib Akhtar's incident?


----------



## gaurish

Sehwag always says it straight from his heart............ he does not try to be politically correct ..............


----------



## Whiplash

SpArK said:


> Mine.. i edited it from a big poster..and uploaded..


 
Really? I got mine from google. Where'd you guys discuss this?


----------



## Kinetic

I will reaaly great angry if I see sreesanth on the turning wicket of Bangalore. Piyush and Ashwin did extremely well against Australia few days back here.


----------



## WAQAS119

Will be a great match!


----------



## PoKeMon

Rafi said:


> I only wish for india's defeat - it is the only expectable outcome.


 
If Indias defeat is the only expectable outcome then why need to wish?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

looking forwward too see sehwag's stumps to be retailled big time and india looses


----------



## Whiplash

Super Falcon said:


> looking forwward too see sehwag's stumps to be retailled big time and india looses


 
'Looking forward' to it? You say that like it's a sure outcome


----------



## SpArK

Super Falcon said:


> looking forwward too see sehwag's stumps to be retailled big time and india looses


 
Me too..

after he scores a quick 100+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Super Falcon said:


> looking forwward too see sehwag's stumps to be retailled big time and india looses


 
You will be singing 
" dil ke arma aanshuon mai beh gaye"
sharp at 10:30 pm wen veeru will be MOM.


----------



## Paan Singh

Rafi said:


> I only wish for india's defeat - it is the only expectable outcome.


 
sorry to dissapoint u in advance


----------



## ajtr

*jeetega bhai jeetega Bartania jeetega

&#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; 

&#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2349;&#2366;&#2312; &#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2348;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;*


----------



## Hulk

I think India will loose. I am having this feeling because we have screwed ourselves due to bad policies of BCCI. We had great team on time, but overplaying because of greed for money has made us reach where we are. Players are more interested to play for IPL because that is more money.


----------



## WAQAS119

ajtr said:


> *jeetega bhai jeetega Bartania jeetega
> 
> &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575;
> 
> &#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2349;&#2366;&#2312; &#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2348;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;*



 man! you are funny...!


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

England Should Win , India have no International standard Bowler .. How they win...don't know


----------



## Paan Singh

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> England Should Win , India have no International standard Bowler .. How they win...don't know


 
watever u see n feel??


----------



## Super Falcon

yes may be im singing it but there is 60 percent chance more than me that you might be singing it he is lack luster his feet do not move and soo many bowlers have rettled his stumps more often than not i want to see his face when his stump broken in half and than ask him question what the hell you think your self tendulkar or don bradman not even in helll you come any near to them so many players like him came and gone he is nothing but opportunity for opponents to hit india hard becoz india counting more on sehwag this is big mistake tendulkar is the man for india


----------



## mautkimaut

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> England Should Win , India have no International standard Bowler .. How they win...don't know


 
we have zaheer and bhajji.. and how we win?

We have the most formidable batting line up...
Just imagine Sehwag or sachin gets out.. Gambhir walks in then
kohli ,then Yuvraj, then Dhoni and then The MAN PATHAN...
that is bloody awesome batting power


----------



## Evil Flare

India don't have powerful bowling line up .. only Harbhajan is specialist & i don't think Zaheer is that good bowler ...


----------



## mautkimaut

Aamir Zia said:


> India don't have powerful bowling line up .. only Harbhajan is specialist & i don't think Zaheer is that good bowler ...


 
in the previous 3 years he has been bowling consistently, he swings well, he is not a rawalpindi express but he has started emulating wasim akram, the way he used to play with batsmen's mind.

Zaheer is a match winner anyday...


----------



## PoKeMon

Super Falcon said:


> yes may be im singing it but there is 60 percent chance more than me that you might be singing it he is lack luster his feet do not move and soo many bowlers have rettled his stumps more often than not i want to see his face when his stump broken in half and than ask him question what the hell you think your self tendulkar or don bradman not even in helll you come any near to them so many players like him came and gone he is nothing but opportunity for opponents to hit india hard becoz india counting more on sehwag this is big mistake tendulkar is the man for india



Does he really need to move his legs?
or all these comments are comming out of you because of shear hate you have for this great cricketer.
Cricket world see sehwag as a class of his own and will be remembered as that only.
Sehwag cant be compared to Sacin or don neither they can be compared to him.
Even once Shahid Afridi wish to be Sehwag of Pakistan. But no use because all move their legs to hit the ball and still gets out.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> England Should Win , India have no International standard Bowler .. How they win...don't know


 
ya.. that's why we are only number 1 in tests & only number 2 in odi's behind only australia. What's good for the goose is good for the gander!! worked well for us so far!! why not now??


----------



## mautkimaut

Super Falcon said:


> yes may be im singing it but there is 60 percent chance more than me that you might be singing it he is lack luster his feet do not move and soo many bowlers have rettled his stumps more often than not i want to see his face when his stump broken in half and than ask him question what the hell you think your self tendulkar or don bradman not even in helll you come any near to them so many players like him came and gone he is nothing but opportunity for opponents to hit india hard becoz india counting more on sehwag this is big mistake tendulkar is the man for india



sehwag is not Tendulkar or Don .. but he is one of modern greats.he has two triple centuries for crying out loud.

earlier he used to play rash shots ,now he wants to bat 50 overs, if he sticks even for 30 overs, India wont lose

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

this looks great .. every indian member with same avatar.....


----------



## Super Falcon

yes becoz he is responsible for this he is creating hatred why he dare to speak bad for other cricketers like akhter in award show anyway for your kind of info zaheer is a match wiinner for indian man out of my mind when did he win the match single handeedly for india which match india had lost i dont think so any zaheer is crap bowler struggling smith wont make him waqar or mcgrath he is not near to our umar gull even and bhaji might be good and threat in indian pitches with helping indian pitches and sir strauss going to kill zaheer tomorow wait


----------



## Paan Singh

Super Falcon said:


> yes becoz he is responsible for this he is creating hatred why he dare to speak bad for other cricketers like akhter in award show anyway for your kind of info zaheer is a match wiinner for indian man out of my mind when did he win the match single handeedly for india which match india had lost i dont think so any zaheer is crap bowler struggling smith wont make him waqar or mcgrath he is not near to our umar gull even and bhaji might be good and threat in indian pitches with helping indian pitches and sir strauss going to kill zaheer tomorow wait



sorry to say,when u compared umar gul with zaheer,i stopped reading and now i have doubs on u.
he is the bowling coach of india and he can teach to thousands of guls


----------



## PoKeMon

Super Falcon said:


> yes becoz he is responsible for this he is creating hatred why he dare to speak bad for other cricketers like akhter in award show anyway for your kind of info zaheer is a match wiinner for indian man out of my mind when did he win the match single handeedly for india which match india had lost i dont think so any zaheer is crap bowler struggling smith wont make him waqar or mcgrath he is not near to our umar gull even and bhaji might be good and threat in indian pitches with helping indian pitches and sir strauss going to kill zaheer tomorow wait


 
For your kind information zaheer is the factor that India is currently No. 1 i tests. He is one of the best test bowler around.
In ODIs i must agree that Zaheer is not that good.
The reason behind India's success is that if they lack by 20% in their bowling and fielding corresponding to rival teams then they are 30% better than them in batting. The likes of Sehwag gives this exra edge and compensate the lack of killer instinct in bowling.


----------



## Major Sahab

England will win for sure!
Regarding Sehwag comments against Pakistan. . . 
All Indian players are same as Sehwag, so there is no main differnces between Sehwag and other Indian team players. They all have same poor feelings against Pakistan.

I Love Pakistan


----------



## Paan Singh

Major Sahab said:


> England will win for sure!
> Regarding Sehwag comments against Pakistan. . .
> All Indian players are same as Sehwag, so there is no main differnces between Sehwag and other Indian team players. They all have same poor feelings against Pakistan.
> 
> I Love Pakistan


 
ya sure,eng will win


----------



## PoKeMon

Major Sahab said:


> England will win for sure!
> Regarding Sehwag comments against Pakistan. . .
> All Indian players are same as Sehwag, so there is no main differnces between Sehwag and other Indian team players. They all have same poor feelings against Pakistan.
> 
> I Love Pakistan


 
And pakistanis player think of Indian players as their brother and best mates
Feelings are always mutual.
And if you are so sure of Eng winning, dare to bet on Eng. Salman butt will tell you where to go to bet money.

I wish if all indian players become Sehwag(except bowler and Sachin)


----------



## jbond197

Major sahab, Nobody can say for sure who's gonna win. we will wait and see. BTW, do you know hawk73 by any chance?


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Its a big match , toss is very important , there will be more spin for bating second so England will want to bat first


----------



## Kinetic

*I gonna miss upto 5:30 (first 3 hours) due to exam!!! * 

Bhai log maza karo!!


----------



## Mutee

India they are the best cricket team right now


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Best of luck to India and Indian cricket fans..


----------



## Major Sahab

IND_PAK said:


> And pakistanis player think of Indian players as their brother and best mates
> Feelings are always mutual.
> And if you are so sure of Eng winning, dare to bet on Eng. Salman butt will tell you where to go to bet money.
> 
> I wish if all indian players become Sehwag(except bowler and Sachin)


 
Well,

I wonder why you choose ID like IND_PAK . . . . . . ?
Because I have seen that most of your posts are against Pakistan.
So that your double face acting is just amazing.

Regarding, you writing about Salman Butt and telling with your short message that what were happened to him
in England? Well again here you showing your poor Indian nature and giving proof to be an real Indian.
What happened with Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamir is what England & India`s join poor mission against Pakistan.
Unfortunately, you Indian got success into this poor propaganda with English cricket board. Because these 3 Pakistani was threat to this world cup.


----------



## Kompromat

India -- wanna see you guys in Finals !


----------



## Paan Singh

Black Blood said:


> India -- wanna see you guys in Finals !


 
sureeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Major Sahab

jbond197 said:


> Major sahab, Nobody can say for sure who's gonna win. we will wait and see. BTW, do you know hawk73 by any chance?


 
Well, I can say for sure about that.
What do you mean by "hawk73"?


----------



## Major Sahab

Black Blood said:


> India -- wanna see you guys in Finals !


 
Final will be between Pakistan V England.


----------



## Paan Singh

Major Sahab said:


> Well,
> 
> I wonder why you choose ID like IND_PAK . . . . . . ?
> Because I have seen that most of your posts are against Pakistan.
> So that your double face acting is just amazing.
> 
> Regarding, you writing about Salman Butt and telling with your short message that what were happened to him
> in England? Well again here you showing your poor Indian nature and giving proof to be an real Indian.
> What happened with Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamir is what England & India`s join poor mission against Pakistan.
> Unfortunately, you Indian got success into this poor propaganda with English cricket board. *Because these 3 Pakistani was threat to this world cup.*


----------



## blackops

We will win it guys i think so we should go with bhaji piyus zahet and nehera this will be the best option for us also i will like to see raina play


----------



## thebrownguy

Same here man!! Want an Indo- Pak final!!!


----------



## Major Sahab

Prism said:


>


 
Bhagwan Teri Aatmaa Ko Shanti De. Thats all I can say about you.

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------




blackops said:


> We will win it guys i think so we should go with bhaji piyus zahet and nehera this will be the best option for us also i will like to see raina play


 
Zhaet. . . ?


----------



## PoKeMon

Major Sahab said:


> Well,
> 
> I wonder why you choose ID like IND_PAK . . . . . . ?
> Because I have seen that most of your posts are against Pakistan.
> So that your double face acting is just amazing.
> 
> Regarding, you writing about Salman Butt and telling with your short message that what were happened to him
> in England? Well again here you showing your poor Indian nature and giving proof to be an real Indian.
> What happened with Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamir is what England & India`s join poor mission against Pakistan.
> Unfortunately, you Indian got success into this poor propaganda with English cricket board. Because these 3 Pakistani was threat to this world.


 
Why my name is IND_PAK and how much I support the brotherhood of both the nations you wont understand it. Its just above your comprehension.
My posts are pro India not anti Pak. India is my country and to defend its pride is my first duty. Every thing comes second.

If you says the Butt and company scandal is a plot against pakistan cricket by Eng and India, can I safely assume you as a real pakistani and anti India publishig an another conspiracy theory as usual? Should I generalise conspiracy theories to all pakistanis?
Dont ever judge a person if you dont know how to judge.


----------



## thebrownguy

I vote for Ashwin over Piyush!! He is more handy with the bat!! It will be 7 batsmen n 4 bowlers!! Why play 5 bowlers? Yuvi n Pathan have proven to be handy as part timers. Lets not judge them only because of Bangladesh match!! 

Also Raina sucks against bounce! We can't play him against teams like Eng, Australia or SA!! (Broad, Johnson, Steyn) 
Yuvi is excellent against pace. He will be the obvious choice.


----------



## blackops

Stop dreaming man oh sorry its 3:20 you are dreaming with your eyes oppen


Major Sahab said:


> Well, I can say for sure about that.
> What do you mean by "hawk73"?


----------



## Major Sahab

IND_PAK said:


> Why my name is IND_PAK and how much I support the brotherhood of both the nations you wont understand it. Its just above your comprehension.
> My posts are pro India not anti Pak. India is my country and to defend its pride is my first duty. Every thing comes second.
> 
> If you says the Butt and company scandal is a plot against pakistan cricket by Eng and India, can I safely assume you as a real pakistani and anti India publishig an another conspiracy theory as usual? Should I generalise conspiracy theories to all pakistanis?
> Dont ever judge a person if you dont know how to judge.


 
What a fake story


----------



## PoKeMon

Prism said:


>


 
Do not wonder mate.
Afterall spot fixing and corruption were real threat to this world cup.


----------



## Major Sahab

blackops said:


> Stop dreaming man oh sorry its 3:20 you are dreaming with your eyes oppen


 
 Its 22:58 PM here


----------



## PoKeMon

Major Sahab said:


> What a fake story


 
Dont try to understand it.
I have said earlier its over your comprehension.


----------



## Major Sahab

IND_PAK said:


> Do not wonder mate.
> Afterall spot fixing and corruption were real threat to this world cup.


 
Well, then you should know that from where all this fixing comes from?


----------



## thebrownguy

Major Sahab said:


> Its 22:58 PM here



You don't use AM or PM in a 24hr clock!! YOu mean 22 :58 right?


----------



## W.11

thebrownguy said:


> You Don't you AM or PM in a 24hr clock!! YOu mean 22 58 hrs right?


 
abe yr kia hua ghalti kerdi us ne to, tu bhi ajeeb hai


----------



## Kompromat

Major Sahab said:


> Final will be between Pakistan V England.


 
No i want to see India VS Pakistan & we will beat them with 6 wickets in Mumbai !!!

This is my type of world cup !


----------



## Major Sahab

thebrownguy said:


> You Don't you AM or PM in a 24hr clock!! YOu mean 22 58 hrs right?


 
Now its 23:01 and in other words 11:01PM here.
Try to land now safely after long fly.


----------



## thebrownguy

Aston-Martin said:


> abe yr kia hua ghalti kerdi us ne to, tu bhi ajeeb hai


 
Yun hi bhai. Time pass!! Spaming the forum!!


----------



## PoKeMon

thebrownguy said:


> You Don't you AM or PM in a 24hr clock!! YOu mean 22 :58 right?


----------



## Major Sahab

thebrownguy said:


> Yun hi bhai. Time pass!! Spaming the forum!!


 
Try get some sleep now.
Because you have watch India`s match tomorrow.


----------



## W.11

thebrownguy said:


> Yun hi bhai. Time pass!! Spaming the forum!!


 
:S sari raat jaag ke kaal match dekhne bthe ga, dimagi santulan bhi kharab ho ga bhai


----------



## Major Sahab

Black Blood said:


> No i want to see India VS Pakistan & we will beat them with 6 wickets in Mumbai !!!
> 
> This is my type of world cup !


 
Then it will happen same to Pakistan what Indian did against Sri Lanka in quarter final in 1996.


---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 AM ----------




Aston-Martin said:


> :S sari raat jaag ke kaal match dekhne bthe ga, dimagi santulan bhi kharab ho ga bhai


 
Mera kheal hai ke woh shaid kal ke match ki "pooja" kar raha hai.


----------



## thebrownguy

Black Blood said:


> No i want to see India VS Pakistan & we will beat them with 6 wickets in Mumbai !!!
> 
> This is my type of world cup !


 

The Thackrey (shiv sena) factor will make it even sweeter, is liye naa? 
Anyways, i just imagined this scenario u said, in my head for a split second!! It was a bloody nightmare!!


----------



## Major Sahab

@IND_PAK,

If you cannot get some sleep now,
then what about to have some *"Poojapaat"* for tommrow`s match?


----------



## Major Sahab

thebrownguy said:


> The Thackrey (shiv sena) factor will make it even sweeter, is liye naa?


 
Bal Thakrè will be the match referee for this match.


----------



## thebrownguy

Major Sahab said:


> Mera kheal hai ke woh shaid kal ke match ki "pooja" kar raha hai.



Aur tu bhi England ke liye Sajde mein sar jhuka raha hoga!!


----------



## Major Sahab

thebrownguy said:


> Aur tu bhi England ke liye Sajde mein sar jhuka raha hoga!!


 
Nahi, beta
Abhi itne bore halat nahi hoe Pakistan ke.


----------



## Major Sahab

@thebrownguy,
Shaant ho jao.
Bhagwan jo bhi kare ga.
Ashoob hi kare ga. Nirash na hoa kar tu.


----------



## trystwithdestiny

I wish all the best to both the teams and may the best take the honors. Shouldn't be a lopsided match


----------



## W.11

thebrownguy said:


> Aur tu bhi England ke liye Sajde mein sar jhuka raha hoga!!



nai dono narg main jae lolzz


----------



## jbond197

Major Sahab said:


> Bhagwan Teri Aatmaa Ko Shanti De. Thats all I can say about you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------
> 
> 
> Zhaet. . . ?



Looks like a banned member is back with a new name

See the similar comment posted earlier on PDF in a different name

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/53608-no-pakistani-tv-channels-india-3.html#post785438


----------



## Major Sahab

@jbond197

Its time for some "Poojapart" for tomorrow match, 
So don`t waist your time against silly things. Start it right now!
Good Luck.


BTW, Lagta hai ke kissi banned member ne tujhe khoob "ragdda" lagya hai, Issi lye tu usse bhool nahi raha?


----------



## jbond197

Major Sahab said:


> @jbond197
> 
> Its time for some "Poojapart" for tomorrow match,
> So don`t waist your time against silly things. Start it right now!
> Good Luck.


 
OK . Now do you know what hawk73 means?


----------



## Major Sahab

jbond197 said:


> OK . Now do you know what hawk73 means?


 
Try to get some "PoojaPaat" for tomorrow match.
"HAWK73" ne kyon teri neend haram kar rakhi hai? What he has done to you?


----------



## Major Sahab

@jbond197,
What hawk73 did against you?
Did he scared you that you still remember his memory?


----------



## thebrownguy

Major Sahab said:


> Try to get some "PoojaPaat" for tomorrow match.
> "HAWK73" ne kyon teri neend haram kar rakhi hai? What he has done to you?



Kindly tell us to which mental hospital you belong, so we can call them, and get you off the internet!!


----------



## Major Sahab

thebrownguy said:


> Kindly tell us to which mental hospital you belong, so we can call them, and get you off thr internet!!


 
Well, you people just waisting your time if cannot get some sleep.
Then try to have some PoojaaPaat for tomorrow`s match. 
Sorry, I cannot give you my "Aashirwaad" Because its with England team.


----------



## Creder

My vote for India, 

eat $hit brits !


----------



## Andross

Hindustan all the way


----------



## monitor

in todays match India has 80% probability of win unless any miracle happens .


----------



## Andross

Pressure is on India I have seen them blow it so many times in the past thats why im gonna keep quiet until the fat lady sings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

*The weather is threatening to play spoilsport as India take on England on Sunday for what is arguably the most-awaited game in the World Cup league stages.*

The winner of the day-nighter on Sunday will not only get bragging rights in Group B but will also carry a lot of confidence as the Feb. 19-April 2 tournament picks up steam.

While both teams have few worries about their batting, the bowling is a concern for both sides. India gave away close to 300 runs against Bangladesh, while Netherlands passed that landmark against England a few days later.

The match is threatened by rain and both teams will look to bat first not only to avoid headaches to competing with the Duckworth-Lewis system to settle weather-affected matches in the event that the heavens open.

While India's in-form batsman Virender Sehwag suffered a rib injury, England's opening bowler Stuart Broad had an upset stomach ahead of the match.

However, both players are expected to take to the field for the match and each team has a fully fit squad to pick from.
Both sides opened their campaign with victories with India crushing co-hosts Bangladesh by 87 runs while England laboured to a thrilling six-wicket victory over the Netherlands.

The build-up to the game has been marred by violence as fans looking for tickets to the high-profile match clashed with police after a shortage of tickets available for public sale.

The Group B match was switched to Bangalore's M Chinnaswamy Stadium from Eden Gardens in Kolkata due to delayed construction work in the stadium.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Nehra still 80%, rest are fit, says Dhoni - Hindustan Times

Would you go with an 80% fit bowler??i don't think so...


----------



## Mani2020

Punjabbi Munda said:


> If they play Sreesanth tomorrow,i ll throw my TV down the drain..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------
> 
> Match starts tomorrow:2:30 pm IST.


 
Sreesanth is more like an entertainer on the field rather than a bowler 

He has aggression for nothing .i always just saw him arguing or crying lol


----------



## JonAsad

Good Morning -
Hope to see an entertaining match today-
Good Luck to England- We dont need any- We are going to win -


----------



## Andross

I like Sreesanth but he cost us way to many runs in the last game and we can't afford that with England


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^^^^Jon Asad saab,when did you change your nationality?????


----------



## Mani2020

I will go with 60% india and 40% Eng .

India has a strong batting line up no doubt in that but what i m concerned is their bowling attack and we saw the lapses in opening match but the good thing for indian is they are playing at home conditions and the pitches will assist their spinners which is there main weapon 

For Eng they don't have a bowling attack that suits sub-continent conditions .On seeming tracks their bowling may look strong but in sub-continent conditions they look pretty flat and ordinary ,we saw it against netherland ,May be they will go with yardy which for me is a good option along with swann 

But still on paper india looks stronger but you never know cricket is a game of chance


----------



## Mani2020

Bharadwaj said:


> ^^^^^Jon Asad saab,when did you change your nationality?????


 
He changes it with every game .soon you will see him supporting Kenya and Zimbabwe cricket team and having their flags too 

A genuine cricket lover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Indian version of Jonasad


----------



## JonAsad

Bharadwaj said:


> ^^^^^Jon Asad saab,when did you change your nationality?????


 
It happened Today -
I am gona cheer for India today- just like i did for Sri Lanka yesterday -
Go India-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Glorious Resolve said:


> It happened Today -
> I am gona cheer for India today- just like i did for Sri Lanka yesterday -
> Go India-


 
And you know what the team he cheers always looses.

Thats a trick and thats why we Pakistani's have assign him to support a team that we want to see loosing 

So be ready

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Mani2020 said:


> And you know what the team he cheers always looses.
> 
> Thats a trick and thats why we Pakistani's have assign him to support a team that we want to see loosing
> 
> So be ready


 
SssssShhhhhhhh Mani-
Poll to na khol yara- Let me Enjoy -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

WAQAS119 said:


> Indian version of Jonasad


 
This version is having some technical problems right now -


----------



## Trisonics

Zealous English fans storm pub city

Zealous English fans storm pub city

England supporters are all set to cheer the English team on Sunday. DH PHOTOCricket enthusiasts from the British Isles spent Saturday looking out for Bangalores fun places and ferreting out beer. Barmy Army, the group of English cricket fans, who have been following the team all over the world since 1994, is determined to make Sundays match an unforgettable experience.

While the fans appear level-headed and do not fancy their teams chances much, nonetheless, they hope the match will have an electric atmosphere. Darren Smale, a cricket-lover from Swindon, England, is excited as he has just found Coconut Grove Bar, a tavern on Church Street. For him, the bar sells beer at an unbelievably cheap rate.

Like him, there are many English fans who want to enjoy every moment of their stay in the City. Smale is pretty realistic about his teams high-profile clash with Dhonis men. Well, he doesnt mince words in saying that India will have the upper hand.
I can see only India winning the match. Apart from the home advantage, they have some high-quality batsmen like Tendulkar and Sehwag, Smale says.

Many Barmy Army members are staying at the Golden Residency Hotel, Gandhinagar. But they havent actually kept in touch with each other.

These cricket enthusiasts bought the tickets through kyazoonga.com long ago. With the match originally scheduled to be held in Kolkata, they had planned to travel to the North East. But they had to change the travel plans when the game was moved to Bangalore.

Still, they hung on. Interestingly, many of them are yet to collect their tickets and are equally clueless where they would be put up in the stadium. First thing in the morning, I will go to the stadium and collect my ticket. I dont know where my seat would be, but I would prefer to be in the company of other English fans, says another fervent cricket fan.

Smale, on his part, has big plans to cheer the English team. I have brought my Swindon town flag. But Im unsure if they will allow me to take it inside, he said.
The English fans will be in India till the England-South Africa match in Chennai on March 6 and go back on March 9.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Mani2020 said:


> And you know what the team he cheers always looses.
> 
> Thats a trick and thats why we Pakistani's have assign him to support a team that we want to see loosing
> 
> So be ready



You said it.....now be prepared....it will be reciprocated.....


----------



## ares

Mani2020 said:


> And you know what the team he cheers always looses.
> 
> Thats a trick and thats why we Pakistani's have assign him to support a team that we want to see loosing
> 
> So be ready



*Well his curse might be broken today!!
*


----------



## Mani2020

Glorious Resolve said:


> SssssShhhhhhhh Mani-
> Poll to na khol yara- Let me Enjoy -


 
oops hang me up for that


----------



## Mani2020

Wounded-Monk said:


> You said it.....now be prepared....it will be reciprocated.....


 
haha no i m granted to unveil whatever i want without any threat of it being reciprocated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

ares said:


> *Well his curse might be broken today!!
> *


 
Its a blessing mate-
and believe me- the usual myself that would cheer for England against India is quite brutal -
So for Today- Go India-

P.S I am officially and formally requesting the administrators to add Indian flag smilie in the smilies list- Just for today -

and why isn't there any sticky thread for the match today yet- Make a Sticky Man-


----------



## Mani2020

Glorious Resolve said:


> Its a blessing mate-
> and believe me- the usual myself that would cheer for England against India is quite brutal -
> So for Today- Go India-
> 
> *P.S I am officially and formally requesting the administrators to add Indian flag smilie in the smilies list- Just for today* -


 
So he can embed that indian flag smiley on his post after the loss of every indian wicket lol


----------



## JonAsad

Mani2020 said:


> So he can embed that indian flag smiley on his post after the loss of every indian wicket lol


 
Nope- I want it for the every wicket India take- and every boundary india hit- You see the trick is- I have to support whole heartedly- or it wont work - Go India-


----------



## Mani2020

Glorious Resolve said:


> Nope- I want it for the every wicket India take- and every boundary india hit- You see the trick is- I have to support whole heartedly- or it wont work - Go India-


 
I want it to work at any cost ,no matter for that how much you have to pretend


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Todays match has no charm for me......I wish Indo-Pak match with Pakistan winning in a thrilling match.... enough of stupid records....


----------



## Mani2020

Wounded-Monk said:


> Todays match has no charm for me......I wish Indo-Pak match with Pakistan winning in a thrilling match.... enough of stupid records....


 
Actually its more to do with the amount of cricket being played these days which resulted in loss of charm for the game .Also it has something to do with the initial matches .People were so much into the matches even if the matches included the minos so because of the minos and match being one sided that too the initial matches which have their own charm ,the charm is lost .

You know "the more the hunger the less it takes to fill the appetite"


----------



## Roby

Glorious Resolve said:


> It happened Today -
> I am gona cheer for India today- just like i did for Sri Lanka yesterday -
> Go India-


 
But Srilanka did lose yesterday..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Glorious Resolve said:


> It happened Today -
> I am gona cheer for India today- just like i did for Sri Lanka yesterday -
> Go India-


 
Ya, jerk!


----------



## JonAsad

Roby said:


> But Srilanka did lose yesterday..


 
Sri Lanka is Sri Lanka- India is India- and India will win against minnow England- Look at their bowling- Doeschate scored a century agaist them -


----------



## JonAsad

Liquid said:


> Ya, jerk!


 
Having a Knee Jerk?- Solid Snake Kicked Liquids A55-
Remember the face






[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3OxjPiMcqQ[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Glorious Resolve said:


> It happened Today -
> I am gona cheer for India today- just like i did for Sri Lanka yesterday -
> Go India-


 
ahaann.....so thats the secret.


----------



## JonAsad

Karthic Sri said:


> ahaann.....so thats the secret.


 
HAHA- Do not underestimate my Resolve- India Gona win today-


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Glorious Resolve said:


> Having a Knee Jerk?- Solid Snake Kicked Liquids A55-
> Remember the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3OxjPiMcqQ[/video]


 
Lol, jerk again!


----------



## JayAtl

Go to india defense section here- to read my post about a link to see every match streamed for free for international viewers and local ( if local link does not work/ is offered)- I have used them for 4years


----------



## JanjaWeed

Glorious Resolve said:


> Sri Lanka is Sri Lanka- India is India- and India will win against minnow England- Look at their bowling- Doeschate scored a century agaist them -


 
oh.. no.. it's you again. pls go back to your original self. jinxed SL yestrday & here to jinx india today??


----------



## JonAsad

Liquid said:


> Lol, jerk again!


 





 Jerk kicked your A55


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> It happened Today -
> I am gona cheer for India today- just like i did for Sri Lanka yesterday -
> Go India-


 
photo ke saath,hamara flag bhi chori kar liya.
bahut naainsaafi hai


----------



## JonAsad

StreetHawk said:


> oh.. no.. it's you again. pls go back to your original self. jinxed SL yestrday & here to jinx india today??


 
Lol-- Man i can only shout in support- I can do nothing else really- If i am a bookie i will make sure India wins -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> HAHA- Do not underestimate my Resolve- India Gona win today-


 
india mein GHQ of islam nahin hai
plz correct


----------



## jaunty

this is probably the worst scheduling ever. the relevance of all these matches are just limited to know who plays whom in quarter finals. IMO 7 out of 8 teams are confirmed, with BD and wi fighting for the 8th slot.


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> photo ke saath,hamara flag bhi chori kar liya.
> bahut naainsaafi hai


 
haha- bhai photo mein mujhay shamil nai kiye tum- ab bhugto- haha


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> india mein GHQ of islam nahin hai
> plz correct


 
match konsay stadium mein hai?


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> match konsay stadium mein hai?


 
bangalore,chinnaswamy stadium,lucky for sachin


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> haha- bhai photo mein mujhay shamil nai kiye tum- ab bhugto- haha


 
chalo aap bhi aajao,par baad mein flag na change kar lena.
be indian always


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> bangalore,chinnaswamy stadium,lucky for sachin


 
Location- Corrected- -


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Location- Corrected- -


 
now looking complete bharti,congtrats to become our member


----------



## SpArK

*Thanks everybody for changing the avatar and making the match a unique one.. 

.*








Special thanks to Glorious Resolve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Glorious Resolve said:


> Jerk kicked your A55


 
Lmao, ya what ever brah what ever.


----------



## JonAsad

Liquid said:


> Lmao, ya what ever brah what ever.


 
Lol-- Jerk !!!


----------



## Paan Singh

*breaking news*

broad is not playing............

*Team news: Stuart Broad is out with illness: "Good luck lads, gutted im not there. Will be watching from the bed ive not left for 2 days.... Never felt worse." Goodness, that's a huge blow. He was England's best defence against the Sehwag typhoon. Rumours are that James Tredwell was being congratulated in the team huddle. Not sure if it was by the Indian batsmen. 

Afternoon all. On the face of it, this is just another group game. On the face of it both sides will go through whatever happens. On the face of it, England have no chance against the tournament's favourites. But, spitting under the surface is a colonial history, Norman Tebbit, hundreds of fans and a lathi charge and cricket's old, unaccountable, belligerent superpower against its new. I'm Sahil Dutta and I'm very excited. 
*


----------



## JayAtl

watch free streaming of the match here for free http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/95338-watch-india-vs-englan-free-stream-here.html


----------



## JanjaWeed

hey.. hey.. india won the toss & batting!! good luck to both.. (not really..).. india all the way!!


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> *breaking news*
> 
> broad is not playing............
> 
> *Team news: Stuart Broad is out with illness: "Good luck lads, gutted im not there. Will be watching from the bed ive not left for 2 days.... Never felt worse." Goodness, that's a huge blow. He was England's best defence against the Sehwag typhoon. Rumours are that James Tredwell was being congratulated in the team huddle. Not sure if it was by the Indian batsmen.
> 
> Afternoon all. On the face of it, this is just another group game. On the face of it both sides will go through whatever happens. On the face of it, England have no chance against the tournament's favourites. But, spitting under the surface is a colonial history, Norman Tebbit, hundreds of fans and a lathi charge and cricket's old, unaccountable, belligerent superpower against its new. I'm Sahil Dutta and I'm very excited.
> *


 
Good News- Keep them coming -


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Good News- Keep them coming -


 
i will continue to give u shocks


----------



## JanjaWeed

what's going on?? there is no activity in this thread.. is everyone gone superstitious before the start??


----------



## SpArK

sehwag taking guard... its noisy..


----------



## SpArK

edged and gone for four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

ouch... that was close!!


----------



## SpArK

a life in first ball.. terrific!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roby

drop catch


----------



## SpArK

another edge...


----------



## Roby

another life


----------



## SpArK

sehwag's bat is full of edges i think...


----------



## JanjaWeed

hoo.. hoo.. hooo.. nervous start guys!! need to settle down!!


----------



## SpArK

another chance .. well almost.. unbelievable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

oh.. no.. another teaser!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

m getting a feeling that Sehwag not gonna survive for long


----------



## SpArK

8 for no LOSSSS


----------



## JanjaWeed

are they playing in the imported pitch??


----------



## SpArK

a boundary .. not of edge ... *sigh*


----------



## Skull and Bones

Its a 4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Skull and Bones said:


> m getting a feeling that Sehwag not gonna survive for long


 
there is your answer!! chowkaaa...


----------



## JanjaWeed

scroll up this page & good to see uniform avtars on all the posts!!


----------



## SpArK

4 moreeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Skull and Bones

4 more, typical sehwag


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roby

444444444..........


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

very good start..!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Roby said:


> 444444444..........


 
Man, that was a single 4, don't count the replays


----------



## Roby

sachin going too slow


----------



## Roby

Skull and Bones said:


> Man, that was a single 4, don't count the replays


 
hey..there is nocharge for dreaming


----------



## SpArK

oooo.. living dangerously.. 

Its a bloody nervous start we are seeing..


----------



## Roby

4 again .


----------



## rockstarIN

Good start though, but nervous


----------



## Roby

brilliant misfield

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

no gap for sehwag

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

India 43-0 (6.5) | V Sehwag 32(20) S Tendulkar 10(21)


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

sehwag's on a roll again !


----------



## SpArK

out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sehwag rolled and gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roby

sachin is too slow


----------



## fallstuff

out  


llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SpArK said:


> out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sehwag rolled and gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How did he get out??..


----------



## Roby

@#$%^&....


----------



## fallstuff

little master is still here !!!!!


----------



## SMC

Sehwag is easy to get out if you can move the ball into the batsman and bowl at off and middle stump line, land the ball at a length where it'll reach the stumps at anywhere from 50-100% of the height of the stumps. That's how Asif worked him out.


----------



## Major Sahab

My "Aashirwaad" is with England.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Major Sahab said:


> My "Aashirwaad" is with England.


 
_Koi gal nahin.Koi farq nahin_.


----------



## Major Sahab

Well, India got a good start.


----------



## JanjaWeed

SMC said:


> Sehwag is easy to get out if you can move the ball into the batsman and bowl at off and middle stump line, land the ball at a length where it'll reach the stumps at anywhere from 50-100% of the height of the stumps. *That's how Asif worked him out*.


 
that's y we got him out of this world cup!


----------



## Major Sahab

StreetHawk said:


> that's y we got him out of this world cup!


 
Yep, Mohammad Asif & Mohammad Aamir was big threat for India.
But your Indians booki did their job with India & England join propaganda.


----------



## Major Sahab

Come on England, take some more wickets.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Major Sahab said:


> My "Aashirwaad" is with England.


 
My "Shraap" is also with England.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Major Sahab said:


> Yep, Mohammad Asif & Mohammad Aamir was big threat for India.
> But your Indians booki did their job with India & England join propaganda.


 
good to see your sense of humor. don't forget to add a smily at the end!!


----------



## Major Sahab

Skull and Bones said:


> My "Shraap" is also with England.


 
Well, My "Paratna" is with England.


----------



## Major Sahab

StreetHawk said:


> good to see your sense of humor. don't forget to add a smily at the end!!


 
Don`t take it so serious,


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Major Sahab said:


> Well, My "Paratna" is with England.


 
And your "Paratas" with whom?


----------



## Skull and Bones

Major Sahab said:


> Well, My "Paratna" is with England.


 
Well, my "badduwa" is also with England.


----------



## Major Sahab

Skull and Bones said:


> Well, my "badduwa" is also with England.


 
Shoob Shoob Bola Karo,
Warna, Qismat Ki Devi Niraash Ho Jayg,


----------



## SpArK

^^^

The joker is back talking nonsense and bringing off topic posts in a cricket related thread... expect more..


----------



## Major Sahab

Capt.Popeye said:


> And your "Paratas" with whom?


 
With "Shiri Matti" Englastan.


----------



## Skull and Bones

SpArK said:


> ^^^
> 
> The joker is back talking nonsense and bringing off topic posts in a cricket related thread... expect more..


 
Chill man.


----------



## Major Sahab

SpArK said:


> ^^^
> 
> The joker is back talking nonsense and bringing off topic posts in a cricket related thread... expect more..


 
Don`t take it so serious you "Khote"
Have some glass a water and pratnna for India you twinkel Sadhu


----------



## Skull and Bones

Major Sahab said:


> With "Shiri Matti" Englastan.


 
Yaar, tussi Englash spelling sikh lo


----------



## SpArK

Major Sahab said:


> Don`t take it so serious you "Khote"
> Have some glass a water and pratnna for India you twinkel Sadhu


 
If u want to talk cricket.. talk .. otherwise get the hell out...

Prarthna and all u do it urself... find some religious thread for that.. leave the cricket alone..


----------



## JonAsad

India is maintaining a healthy run rate- Put the pressure on english fielders- take quick singles-


----------



## SpArK

India 84/1 (14.5 ov)


----------



## Major Sahab

Skull and Bones said:


> Yaar, tussi Englash spelling sikh lo


 
Kyon hindi achi nahi lagti?


----------



## Wonderer

seems some one is watching too much of those stupid indian TV Soaps


----------



## JanjaWeed

84 - 1 in 15ovs. not a bad start guys.


----------



## SpArK

Major Sahab said:


> You mad "Pandit" take it easy. . . . .
> Have some Mantar Shantar for your team. . .


 
whatever...... now just leave... . and whats with pandit , mantar shantar etc and all.. are u a big RETARD set loose on internet or what???


----------



## SMC

Is SRT batting slow to protect his average?


----------



## JanjaWeed

SMC said:


> Is SRT batting slow to protect his average?


 
na.. he is trying to hold one end so that the rest can hit around him!! not a bad ploy though!!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

90-1 ok start. But Sachin is making sure that the base is secure, though overly cautious.


----------



## SMC

StreetHawk said:


> na.. he is trying to hold one end so that the rest can hit around him!! not a bad ploy though!!




I wasn't expecting such a calm and cool reply.


----------



## JonAsad

The way he is plating- Sachin will make a century today-


----------



## JanjaWeed

SMC said:


> I wasn't expecting such a calm and cool reply.


 
sometimes even sarcasms can be tamed politely!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

StreetHawk said:


> sometimes even sarcasms can be tamed politely!!


 
Well said, man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

What happened to the over whelming indian population at defence.pk?-
Every one is glue to their TV seats-sofas- i think-


----------



## Major Sahab

SpArK said:


> whatever...... now just leave... . and whats with pandit , mantar shantar etc and all.. are u a big RETARD set loose on internet or what???


 
Lagta hai teri "Kondli" bohat kharab hai?

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------

Well,
So far India is run rate is good.
5.65


----------



## SpArK

India 97/1 (17.2 ov)















Major Sahab said:


> Lagta hai teri "Kondli" bohat kharab hai?


 

Keep the low level posts to somebody else.. i am least interested in lowering myself by having a conversation with somebody who is immature to talk to.. and dont post any replies and waste bandwidth..


----------



## Skull and Bones

Its HUGE 6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

yayyyyyy


----------



## JonAsad

SIXXXX--------------------


----------



## Wonderer

Major Sahab said:


> Stupid Indian Soaps. . . .
> Well said!


 
I was talking abt u..


----------



## JonAsad

Lol Micheal Yardy an over rated player- has the ball now- greet him with a SIX-----


----------



## JonAsad

Can any one discuss the match--- plzzz

Kick that Pakistani out of the thread -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Major Sahab said:


> Ghossa Nahi Karte, you little Pandit


 
shut up...let others enjoy the game.. take these retarded posts to some other thread.. thanks..


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Glorious Resolve said:


> Can any one discuss the match--- plzzz


 
you know who should be thinking about that.


----------



## Skull and Bones

111-1
20 overs, good going India, no need to take unwanted risks


----------



## JonAsad

Capt.Popeye said:


> you know who should be thinking about that.


 
Indias hundred was up half hour ago- and i didn't know it- we should have celebrated this


----------



## Major Sahab

Come England,
Take some more wickets.


----------



## JonAsad

Who wanna bet India will make 320+


----------



## Skull and Bones

Run rate 5.53, not that bad at all, what say?


----------



## SpArK

Sachin completes 50!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Its a 6
HUUUUUUGEEEEE


----------



## JanjaWeed

that was a huge six..


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Sachin on 50


----------



## SpArK

94 fifties and 46 hundreds.. amazing feat....


----------



## Major Sahab

Go England Go,


----------



## Soumitra

Six and fifty for the master blaster


----------



## JonAsad

Lol-- The Master Blasters usual 50-


----------



## JanjaWeed

126 - 1 in 22.. looks good so far!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Glorious Resolve said:


> Who wanna bet India will make 320+


M with u,man!

last day Sparky was betting on England. lets see whom is he betting on today


----------



## SpArK

Skull and Bones said:


> M with u,man!
> 
> last day Sparky was betting on England. lets see whom is he betting on today


 
No comments..


----------



## Major Sahab

Come on England,
You have to win the match.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Very good going India!!just one wicket lost and a very good run rate,i am seeing 300+ here..!!
Master Blaster Sachin scores his 94th half century!!


----------



## JonAsad

Skull and Bones said:


> M with u,man!
> 
> last day Sparky was betting on England. lets see whom is he betting on today


 
Today he is betting on the winner -
Look how happy Sparky is for Tendulker-


----------



## SMC

Is SRT speeding up to increase his career strike rate?


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> mainey kal bola tha,tendulkar chalega


 
Bhai aisa na bol- kahin podium hi na chala jaye wapis-
Bol- Day ga ghuma k-


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

We need 320+ score....English team looking strong...we need huge score .....Lets see..


----------



## jbond197

India going strong at the moment. Another 300+ score is on card..Sachin da plz do a sehwag in this match.


----------



## T-Faz

*Major Sahab, stop trolling, I will ban you if you do not stop*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

25 overs and 140 runs.........25 overs left....! What you think guys?? can we make 320+ score??? just ur opninion....


----------



## SpArK

B_R_I_C said:


> 25 overs and 140 runs.........25 overs left....! What you think guys?? can we make 320+ score??? just ur opninion....


 
What will be an ideal score is the big question.. If Kevin Petersen goes ballistic it maybe trouble... anyway the score is perfect for a 320+ .. but anything can happen... lets keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Major Sahab

Come on England take some more wickets


----------



## JonAsad

B_R_I_C said:


> 25 overs and 140 runs.........25 overs left....! What you think guys?? can we make 320+ score??? just ur opninion....


 
Yeah-- we can- Piece of Cake-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

m watching match on pakistani channel called super


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx............!!!!!


----------



## SpArK

what an enormous six.. his third one.. good going SRT


----------



## Paan Singh

6666666666666666


----------



## jbond197

woo hooo a Six...


----------



## Capt.Popeye

150 with a biiiiiig hit.


----------



## SpArK

another one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!consecutive 666666666666


----------



## Skull and Bones

Tendulkar goes for his 3rd massive 6
and AGAIN


----------



## Soumitra

Huge Six!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Another one...........wow!!! sixxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frank Martin

Six again


----------



## Skull and Bones

SpArK said:


> another one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!consecutive 666666666666


 
Can i ever beat you?


----------



## Paan Singh

66666666666666666666666666


----------



## blackops

Master on fire


----------



## Capt.Popeye

*Day ghuma kay*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

6 and 76 from Sachin!!


----------



## Paan Singh

stadium is short


----------



## jbond197

ho ho ho another one. Sachin da 175+ for you is the target go for it..


----------



## Skull and Bones

Prism said:


> 6666666666666666


 
Don't count the replays,man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

never seen swann getting hit this much.. He was their best bowler for sometime now!!!


----------



## JonAsad

India should make aleast 190 till 30th over- then they can double that score in the last 20 overs- i am thinking the final score can well go over 350+-
What say guys?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


> What will be an ideal score is the big question.. If Kevin Petersen goes ballistic it maybe trouble... anyway the score is perfect for a 320+ .. but anything can happen... lets keep fingers crossed.


 
Yeah lets hope that we will cross 320+ mark.......


----------



## Major Sahab

Dosn`t matter how big score india will make.
England will easly chase it quite easy.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Glorious Resolve said:


> India should make aleast 190 till 30th over- then they can double that score in the last 20 overs- i am thinking the final score can well go over 350+-
> What say guys?


 
I second that, long line up of batsman are yet to come.


----------



## JanjaWeed

england's 'world's' best off spinner was just taken to the cleaners by Sachin!!


----------



## SpArK

The uppar cut 4


----------



## Paan Singh

sexy 44444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

@jonAsad I like you.. And i am not gay....

LMAO....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

See ppl...we have two diff kind of ppl here.. 

1) JonAsad 

2) Major sahab

See the diff in them....


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any links to watching this live?? Have been listening to it live on BBC but would love to be watching it-help plz!!


----------



## Major Sahab

*England, Ireland, West Indies, Soth Africa best of luck against India.
My best "ShoobKamnayein" is with you.*


----------



## Paan Singh

Major Sahab said:


> Dosn`t matter how big score india will make.
> England will easly chase it quite easy.


 
500+++++++++,now chase


----------



## Roby

sad day for ajtr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Beautiful 4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> Any links to watching this live?? Have been listening to it live on BBC but would love to be watching it-help plz!!



You are from UK ??? Y u need link..?? watcg it live on TV


----------



## SpArK

another amazing 4


----------



## Frank Martin




----------



## Evil Flare

Well my prediction is that India will score 350 + , yet another century for Sachin today .

England will only till 250 ... 


India will win by big margin


----------



## Paan Singh

8 runssssssssss


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

4444444444444


----------



## Major Sahab

Prism said:


> 500+++++++++,now chase


 
I wonder why you people showing so anger?
England will win this match, if not then best teams to come


----------



## majesticpankaj

sachin is playing Gali cricket


----------



## JonAsad

Nice batting by 10dulker- I am thinking of early young tendulker- must be same-


----------



## jbond197

Abingdonboy said:


> Any links to watching this live?? Have been listening to it live on BBC but would love to be watching it-help plz!!


 
OnlineMedia.IN | Online Media Information Portal


----------



## Paan Singh

+4444444444


----------



## SpArK

gambhir 50.


----------



## Abingdonboy

B_R_I_C said:


> You are from UK ??? Y u need link..?? watcg it live on TV


 
It is only on sky sports which I do not have as usually there is nothing I would watch on that channel!

+any links?


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Nice batting by 10dulker- I am thinking of early young tendulker- must be same-


 
u r best troller on cricket threads 
u performed well


----------



## Capt.Popeye

@ Abingdonboy , check out the flwg; kind courtesy *JayAtl*
http://vip-hq2.yolasite.com/vip-tv-2.php ( this may need you to download their player- do it its no problem I have had it for years)

http://www.hqlivestream.com/ch1.html 
http://www.i2stream.com/channel2.html
Fsportshd.net ! For All Live Matches !: Channel 1
Max Sportz: Channel 2

And enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

cm on make 11 runs or more in the 30th over- and india will go past 350 easily-


----------



## rockstarIN

try this Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Aamir Zia said:


> Well my prediction is that India will score 350 + , yet another century for Sachin today .
> 
> England will only till 250 ...
> 
> 
> India will win by big margin





*Tere muh mai ghee shakkar....*


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> It is only on sky sports which I do not have as usually there is nothing I would watch on that channel!
> 
> +any links?


 
try this..

Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Sachin nearing his 47th century!!!Pray for the great man!
Btw,i am seeing 350+ score here..


----------



## jbond197

Abingdonboy said:


> It is only on sky sports which I do not have as usually there is nothing I would watch on that channel!
> 
> +any links?


I gave it few posts back. again 

OnlineMedia.IN | Online Media Information Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> It is only on sky sports which I do not have as usually there is nothing I would watch on that channel!
> 
> +any links?


 
oh okay...well try all those links above and enjoy...:p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> @ Abingdonboy , check out the flwg; kind courtesy *JayAtl*
> http://vip-hq2.yolasite.com/vip-tv-2.php ( this may need you to download their player- do it its no problem I have had it for years)
> 
> http://www.hqlivestream.com/ch1.html
> http://www.i2stream.com/channel2.html
> Fsportshd.net ! For All Live Matches !: Channel 1
> Max Sportz: Channel 2
> 
> And enjoy


 
Thanks mate, much appreciated!!!


180-2 not bad at all!


----------



## rockstarIN

now tendulkar will be slow, he is reaching 100


----------



## SpArK

outttttttttttt GAMBHIR is gone ...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rockstarIN

OUt...............................ghambir


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> u r best troller on cricket threads
> u performed well


 
Well you can say i am a cricket fan- and i pick my team and support it fully- whole heartedly- 

You guys are lucky i am not Green today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

out ,koi gal ni

tendelya is still there


----------



## Capt.Popeye

_Chalo_; but well played Gambhir.


----------



## JanjaWeed

oops.. that's the 2nd time he got bowled in two matches!!


----------



## Evil Flare

still long batting lineup remaining .. no worries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

gambhir departs


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Well you can say i am a cricket fan- and i pick my team and support it fully- whole heartedly-
> 
> You guys are lucky i am not Green today


 
i wish u to be green
i know ur black magic


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

yuvi is here....lets see what he will do...Fingers crossed...!!


----------



## JonAsad

That is Sachin's highest score against England in India- 
Whats the highest any indian has scored against England?


----------



## Paan Singh

sorry uvi,no broad today


----------



## SpArK

why not kohli???


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks mate, much appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> 180-2 not bad at all!


 
Always welcome mate. 
*But the original thanks to JayAtl.* He even made a thread for it.


----------



## SpArK

left right combo???


----------



## majesticpankaj

good sign...pitch is taking turn


----------



## Paan Singh

full trolling by sachin today


----------



## Major Sahab

Well Done, England try your best!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prism said:


> sorry uvi,no broad today


 
that's okay.. he got peterson to play with!!


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> i wish u to be green
> i know ur black magic


 
Well- Be Happy- Its not working anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

4 by yuvraj


----------



## Frank Martin

India...India Four


----------



## Paan Singh

sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxyyy 4444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Shotttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt....4


----------



## Paan Singh

Major Sahab said:


> Well Done, England try your best!


 
lagey raho munna bhai


----------



## SpArK

19 overs remaining ...


----------



## rockstarIN

I want Kohli comes in, but now yuvi, Dhoni wants to support his friend over inform kohli..damn...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Anyone knows the answer of that question asked by glorious resolve...?? i wana know its answer too...??


----------



## rockstarIN

31.6


Swann to Yuvraj Singh, no run

31.5


Swann to Yuvraj Singh, no run

31.4


Swann to Yuvraj Singh, no run, appeal from Swann as ball strikes pad, but that didn't straighten nearly enough, slipping down leg. The appeal was short-lived

31.3


Swann to Yuvraj Singh, no run, Yuvraj wants a single from somewhere, he drops this towards cover but there's a man prowling there

31.2


Swann to Yuvraj Singh, no run, good stuff from Swann, again good lines from him and Yuvraj is tucked up as the ball grips on the surface

31.1


Swann to Yuvraj Singh, no run, looped up on middle, played to mid-on 

Damn Yuvi is bad against spin....


----------



## rockstarIN

> *England can beat India &#8216;every day of week&#8217;: Gough*
> 
> London: Former England fast bowler Darren Gough said that Mahendra Singh Dhoni`s men are champions only at home and England can beat them &#8216;every day of the week&#8217;.
> 
> Gough said England were the best team in the world at the moment after their innings drubbing of Australia in the fourth Ashes Test, and India`s performance in South Africa have nothing much to write about.
> 
> "For me, we`re the best team in the world at this moment. I`ve watched the South Africa-India series and I see nothing to worry about. India are fantastic in their own country and have some great individuals but I`d fancy this England side to beat them every day of the week," Gough said.
> 
> Gough said the strength and depth in the England attack is such that the Three Lions will dominate world cricket for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> "This team is the Golden Generation. They are the side that is going to dominate world cricket for the next few years. I don`t know whether that is because we`re better than everybody else in sight or because we have a top-class spinner and five bowlers who could start a Test, no problem.&#8221;
> 
> "We now have so many options, especially in attack, and the reason this team is so dominant is because we have 16 players who could have started the first Test match," Gough was quoted as saying by `Sun` tabloid.
> 
> He said Andrew Strauss` heroes deserve the same accolades as those in the 2005 Ashes side, who were awarded MBEs and enjoyed an open-top bus parade through London.
> 
> "Will this team get the same reception? Probably not. Do they deserve to? I would say yes."
> 
> 
> England can beat India ?every day of week?: Gough




Ha ha ha ha

Anybody remember this statement?


----------



## Paan Singh

4444444444444


----------



## Capt.Popeye

rockstar said:


> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> Anybody remember this statement?


 
Does he want to remember it !!!!!!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Sachin 5 runs away from his century................


----------



## Paan Singh

uvi is slow


----------



## LaBong

Live streaming please!! :p


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Sachin 4 run away from 47th century......


----------



## ares

Abir said:


> Live streaming please!! :p


 
Live ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Stream


----------



## JonAsad

The fall of Gautams wickets have slowed the run rate a little- but its understandable- still we have lot of batting fire power to come- i can bet its gona be a 350+ score-


----------



## Capt.Popeye

@ Abir , check out the flwg; kind courtesy JayAtl
http://vip-hq2.yolasite.com/vip-tv-2.php ( this may need you to download their player- do it its no problem I have had it for years)

http://www.hqlivestream.com/ch1.html 
Live Sports Streaming free | Channel 2::- ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 - Cricket World Cup Live free | i2stream
Fsportshd.net ! For All Live Matches !: Channel 1
Max Sportz: Channel 2

And enjoy


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

sachin 3 runs away from 47th century....


----------



## SpArK




----------



## JonAsad

Sachin is in nervous nineties- get out of it or the pressure will have you- He is quite unlucky to be out in nineties many times-


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

2 runs away from century....... just hope he will not get out here..

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




Glorious Resolve said:


> Sachin is in nervous nineties- get out of it or the pressure will have you- He is quite unlucky to be out in nineties many times-


 
yeah true...he hold record in that tooo......lol


----------



## SpArK

*Sachin completes century.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

100!


----------



## Frank Martin

Sachin Reached 100


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Sachin ala re ala!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

444444444444444

sachin


----------



## Roby

100................


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Take a bow great man!!Another 100.
98 international hundreds..Damn!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

siddarth mallya with deepika padukone. in the stands.... bloody hell.. im so envious of that mallya guy... god damn it..


----------



## jbond197

hurray... century to the hero.... Sachin you rock!!!


----------



## true_indian

Sachin... Sachiiiiin.......Sachiiiiiiiin............Sachiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn.......


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

most centuries by a batsmen in world cup career ever!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Sachin is in nervous nineties- get out of it or the pressure will have you- He is quite unlucky to be out in nineties many times-


----------



## Roybot

What a machine


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

another record for Sachin....


----------



## JonAsad

Sachin should learn now- how to not make centuries -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

atleast 3500000


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


> siddarth mallya with deepika padukone. in the stands.... bloody hell.. im so envious of that mallya guy... god damn it..


 
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???


----------



## Paan Singh

atleast 150 from rest 90 balls


----------



## SpArK

B_R_I_C said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???


 
reasons... ???









thunder thighs.


----------



## LaBong

ares said:


> Live ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Stream


 


Capt.Popeye said:


> @ Abir , check out the flwg; kind courtesy JayAtl
> http://vip-hq2.yolasite.com/vip-tv-2.php ( this may need you to download their player- do it its no problem I have had it for years)
> 
> http://www.hqlivestream.com/ch1.html
> Live Sports Streaming free | Channel 2::- ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 - Cricket World Cup Live free | i2stream
> Fsportshd.net ! For All Live Matches !: Channel 1
> Max Sportz: Channel 2
> 
> And enjoy


 
Thanks espn started working for me.


----------



## ajtr

*good that tendulkar made century now india will surely lose.*


----------



## SpArK

Yuvi now on roll .. a boundary


----------



## Paan Singh

44444444444444

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

ajtr aa gayi,maja aagya


----------



## madooxno9

SACHIN GOT HIS 100 AGAIN....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

ajtr said:


> *good that tendulkar made century now india will surely lose.*



AJA TERI HI KAMI THEE BUS.......


----------



## Roby

ajtr said:


> *good that tendulkar made century now india will surely lose.*


----------



## SpArK

sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx... another one by SRT


----------



## Paan Singh

tendelya on fire


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

@spark ....lol


----------



## ajtr

*Sachin century=india's losing cause.*


----------



## majesticpankaj

Gajwa- e- hind gone for a six... by sachin's 100... whole country is united by sachin..once again !!!


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> *Sachin century=india's losing cause.*


 
what an idea sirjii.. 

what about 150?? any predictions for that?/ like rain or something???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

ajtr said:


> *good that tendulkar made century now india will surely lose.*


 


ajtr said:


> *Sachin century=india's losing cause.*


 
Hey You- Do not say that- India will win today- Change your flags to the right ones-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

powerplay under use


----------



## SpArK

oops what a pull for a four by yuvi


----------



## Paan Singh

4444444444444444444


----------



## Roby

batting powerplay...fasten your seatbelts....


----------



## ajtr

*jeetega bhai jeetega Bartania jeetega

&#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; 

&#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2349;&#2366;&#2312; &#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2348;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;*


----------



## Paan Singh

@glorious resolve

flag change kar lo,time hai abhi


----------



## SpArK

strauss is having a stress ful day today..


----------



## Paan Singh

uvi will hit every ball


----------



## jbond197

ajtr said:


> *good that tendulkar made century now india will surely lose.*


 
bwaaahaaaaaaa


----------



## SpArK

pulled for four!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

3+1111111111111


----------



## ajtr

*1.2 billion hearts.one wish dashed to the ground like dhoni's house wall by 1 billion 2.4 billion hands.*


----------



## SpArK

India 229/2 (37 overs)


----------



## majesticpankaj

guys see my signature ...


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> *1.2 billion hearts.one wish dashed to the ground like dhoni's house wall by 1 billion 2.4 billion hands.*


 
u are so sweet mwuaaaahh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

400 is on cards


----------



## Andross

Tendulkar is the greatest player ever!!! Jai hind we gonna white wash england


----------



## Roby

ignore the obvious troll guys


----------



## Capt.Popeye

So now the broken gramophone player reappears among us. Play on..........


----------



## ajtr

*sachin* *outttttttttttttttttttttttttt*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

majesticpankaj said:


> guys see my signature ...


 
I 2nd that.. !!


----------



## Paan Singh

@jana

BWAAAAAHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## EastWest

Ah...i thanked this troller


----------



## Spring Onion

Good play by Indian players  geeez my family members are also supporting Indian team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

another 4.............


----------



## Paan Singh

4444444444444
BWAAAHHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## jbond197

EastWest said:


> Ah...i thanked this troller


 
Don't be ashamed.. it happens .. you do mistakes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

goneeeeeeeeeeeeee

tendulkar is out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Sachin out


----------



## Paan Singh

tendelya goneeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roby

gone baby gone


----------



## majesticpankaj

Thanks group captian sachin for an outstanding performance...


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> Good play by Indian players  geeez my family members are also supporting Indian team


 
jana di najar lag gayi,tendelya out


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

jbond197 said:


> Don't be ashamed.. it happens .. you do mistakes..



hahahahahahahaa


----------



## Capt.Popeye

well played Sachin, you did your job well,


----------



## ajtr

*See i told u sachin out........................................*


----------



## Kinetic

I am in and Sachin out!! lol

Only 3wickets gone but the run rate is too slow.


----------



## ajtr

2-3 more quick wickets india will be out with in 260.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

aye haye kis manhoos ki najar lag gyi sachin ko(guess)...chee chee.....!

Hint: a......r


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444


----------



## Paan Singh

1 bounce 6-2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

44444444444


----------



## Spring Onion

444444444444444444444


----------



## Paan Singh

444444444444444444444


----------



## Spring Onion

English Coach is with the sadest face


----------



## Major Sahab

*Good job England*.


----------



## mautkimaut

sachin out


----------



## hembo

Yuvi has not been as effective as I would have liked in the power play.

Still it's his favourite opponent, hence MS promoted him, me think


----------



## ajtr

*Next wicket yuvraj...out................................................................*


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> jana di najar lag gayi,tendelya out


 
 nah dint watch his game. inna sohna tay naee jay main unhon najar laga deay aan


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

yaar powerplay ko utilise nahi kr rahe ye looog...


----------



## Andross

4!!!!








Bhagwans gift to Hindustan the greatest player to walk this earth never will there be another like him a true genius!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Dhoni hit 1 four and three dot balls...


----------



## Roybot

party pooper alert


----------



## hembo

Why Dhoni makes these absurd decisions when thing are going well..


----------



## Kinetic

What they are doing with bat? Run rate is too slow!!! THIS NOT GONNA HELP!!

Yuvi 28 (34)!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> nah dint watch his game. inna sohna tay naee jay main unhon najar laga deay aan


 
kyun tendelya wich ki kami hai


----------



## hembo

He could have sent Virat (in great form) or Yusuf (Great hitter)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

playing spin is proving difficult except sachin


----------



## madooxno9

India vs England Live Streaming

for live streamiing


----------



## Spring Onion

roy_gourav said:


> party pooper alert


 
dont whine because you guys were doing the same yesterday in Pak-SL match thread.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Kinetic said:


> What they are doing with bat? Run rate is too slow!!! THIS NOT GONNA HELP!!


 
They are wasting the powerplay overs...only last powerplay over is left...!!! idk wtf! is yuvi doing...


----------



## Paan Singh

dhoni fuddu hai yaar,let the pathan to come


----------



## madooxno9

India vs England Live Streaming


----------



## SpArK




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Guys 252 is score after 40 overs...10 overs left...! whats your prediction ??? how much can we get on scoreboard in the end??*


----------



## Roybot

Jana said:


> dont whine because you guys were doing the same yesterday in Pak-SL match thread.


 
We were? I wasn't anyways who cares, games over, India will win this one no matter what.


----------



## ajtr

*10 runs 7 wickets.................*


----------



## JanjaWeed

c'mon.. it's getting boring now.. we need some big shots guys!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> kyun tendelya wich ki kami hai


 
oh lay ooo Prism thori hega hun


----------



## madooxno9

yuvi jaldi jaega...


----------



## Kinetic

B_R_I_C said:


> They are wasting the powerplay overs...only last powerplay over is left...!!! idk wtf! is yuvi doing...


 
Last 10 overs make differences, in most of the matches of this world cup!! And Yunvi and Dhoni taking singles and dots!!!! 

*Why not Pathan or Harbhajan!!!!*


----------



## ajtr

Ya getting boring...need wickets...................


----------



## madooxno9

i think end score would be near 320


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

kya yaar pathan ko bheejna chahiye thaaa....


----------



## JanjaWeed

tuk tuk kar rahe hain yaar!! put some welly into it guys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

ajtr said:


> *10 runs 7 wickets.................*


 
Yeah England needs you in their team to get those figures


----------



## Paan Singh

44444444444


----------



## Kinetic

*Only eight overs left with 7 wickets in hand.... come onn.....*


----------



## Spring Onion

Kinetic said:


> *Only eight overs left with 7 wickets in hand.... come onn.....*


 
with that they can risk going for big hits.

44444444444444444


----------



## SpArK

a nice 4........


----------



## Wonderer

44444444444444444


----------



## Paan Singh

444444444444444


----------



## SpArK

4 by dhoni this time


----------



## Paan Singh

444444444444


----------



## ajtr

yuvraj is tukkaybaaz.6 sixes ka tukka baar baar nahi lagta.


----------



## SpArK

another one...consecutive ones...


----------



## Paan Singh

444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Kinetic

*Good going, two 4s in two balls!!!*


----------



## JanjaWeed

that's more like it...


----------



## jbond197

India is on run riot.. 350 achievable, I guess.


----------



## Paan Singh

atleast 350


----------



## JanjaWeed

arrrggghhh.. yuvi turned a easy single down!! you better hit some fours next over.. or else get out!!


----------



## Andross

That was just lazy from Yuvraj


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I think score will be around 310....


----------



## JanjaWeed

they r wasting this over from yardy!! not good... plonkers!!


----------



## JonAsad

The prospect is 320+ now- unless some thing special happens-


----------



## SpArK

340+ atleast .. is quite possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

spin is effective


----------



## Kinetic

In this point if India score below 340, that will be only because of Dhoni and Yuvi!!!! Last over only four runs!!!


----------



## JonAsad

SpArK said:


> 340+ atleast .. is quite possible.


 
i missed some overs- India has taken the batting power play?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


> 340+ atleast .. is quite possible.


 
kaha ??? i think 320.....


----------



## SpArK

Glorious Resolve said:


> i missed some overs- India has taken the batting power play?


 
wish yusuf was on crease.... or even kohli...

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

4 by yuvi atlast........


----------



## JonAsad

Thats what i like about dhoni- instead of sending kohli in a pressure situation he came himself to bat- unlike afridi who sacrifised umer akmal yesterday-
Thats what i call leading from the front-


----------



## Paan Singh

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> i missed some overs- India has taken the batting power play?


 

haan powerplay sare khatum...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Glorious Resolve said:


> i missed some overs- India has taken the batting power play?


 
they have.. u din't miss much anyway!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andross

I wanna see a 6


----------



## SpArK

gr8 4 by yuvi ...


----------



## Kinetic

*Yuvi 50!!!*

We need more boundaries. Not singles.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

No, powerplays are over...




StreetHawk said:


> they have.. u din't miss much anyway!!


----------



## Paan Singh

444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## JonAsad

If these two go on 350+ in on the cards- any of them out- 320+ is ideal-


----------



## Paan Singh

umpire gir gya


----------



## SpArK




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

666666666666666


300 on board...


----------



## Paan Singh

6666666666666666


----------



## Humanist

66666666666666666666666


----------



## Andross

I got my wish


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

4444444444


----------



## SpArK

wow.. super4.......


----------



## JanjaWeed

350+ is looking good from here on guys. just ovr 12 an ovr.. possible!!


----------



## Humanist

444444444444444444444444


----------



## Paan Singh

444444444444


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Prism said:


> umpire gir gya


 
_umpire bach gaya._


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


> wow.. super4.......


 
I beat u there...


----------



## SpArK

outtttttttttttttt

Yuvi departs..........



B_R_I_C said:


> I beat u there...



LoL.....


----------



## Paan Singh

outttttttt koi gal ni


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

outt....

yaar pathan ko bheejo ab bus...


----------



## Humanist

*Here comes the Pain (PATHAN)*


----------



## ajtr

*out......................*


----------



## Paan Singh

pathan will come sure


----------



## JanjaWeed

if dhoni stays till the end.. 350 is still gettable!!


----------



## SpArK

dhoni goneeeeeeeeeee

2 wickets in 2 balls...


----------



## Paan Singh

outttttttttt


----------



## Beskar

Seriously, India's doing some Class-A batting. Quite the British slaughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

arey yaar ye na karo,still morre than 20 balls


----------



## Whiplash

Prepare for the wrath of pathan pommies


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I think the we will end up with 320 now.....


----------



## JonAsad

Guys 320-330 that will be the final score-


----------



## SpArK

wow ... a 4............from Pathan.. massive....


----------



## Humanist

*444444444444*


----------



## ajtr

*dhoni out..................*


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

4444444444444


----------



## IND151

311 runs scored.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Now hope is on pathan..........lol he can slaughter them alone....


----------



## Beskar

I'll admit it, I haven't seen the Indian team this strong before. You guys have a very good chance at winning the cup. Urgh, the little maestro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

3 more overs....its 18 more balls.... need atleast 40+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

slower one.....damn!!


----------



## JonAsad

SpArK said:


> 3 more overs....its 18 more balls.... need atleast 40+


 
Max 25 runs more- in 18 Balls-


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

i think the score will be around 330


----------



## SpArK

340+ for sure...................


----------



## Beskar

Now if only China and Russia were cricketing nations, a perfect semi-final would be; 

Pakistan VS Russia
India VS China

I'd pay top $ for that.


----------



## SpArK

*wow a massive 6 from Pathan...........*


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

6666666666666


----------



## Humanist

*66666666666666*


----------



## Paan Singh

66666666666


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


> 340+ for sure...................


 
lets hope this will happen...


----------



## IND151

666666666666


----------



## SpArK

another 4 by kohliiii


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

4444444444444


----------



## Humanist

*444444444444*


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

damn! spark are you bot??? lol


----------



## Paan Singh

444444444444444444


----------



## SpArK

already 327... where is that genius who said 330 ...


----------



## JonAsad

Ok so India is past 320 its the last over- 
I say 10 runs more-


----------



## JanjaWeed

ohe.. we r back on for 350+ guys.. fingers crossed!!


----------



## JonAsad

SpArK said:


> already 327... where is that genius who said 330 ...


 
He is right here- The genius who said 350+ should stay here aswell -


----------



## SpArK

outttttttttttt



B_R_I_C said:


> damn! spark are you bot??? lol


 
Contact customer support for product information.

support@spark.com.


----------



## IND151

India bags 327 runs at price of 7 wkts


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

outtttttttt!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

gone.. i think i shud shut up.. !!


----------



## Paan Singh

bhajjjjjiiiii


----------



## SpArK

oops another one


----------



## ajtr

pathan out....................


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Only 2 times in this world cup a team has scored a score of more than 300.Both times by India!!YOOOHOO!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


> already 327... where is that genius who said 330 ...


 
here is the genius who said 330....this genius say now 340 +....lols


----------



## ajtr

Bartania on hat-trick....great.............


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


> outttttttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> Contact customer support for product information.
> 
> support@spark.com.


 
lols


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Damage already done
India still reaching 340 i guess..that's too much!


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> He is right here- The genius who said 350+ should stay here aswell -


 
old frnds on pitch


----------



## jbond197

I said 350 but sadly does not seem possible now.


----------



## JanjaWeed

let's give some credit to England... bresnen been good with the ball..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

outtttttttttt


----------



## SpArK

bhajji goesssssssssss


----------



## IND151

out !!!!!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

review
........


----------



## Andross

wtf is going on its like house of cards


----------



## Paan Singh

collapseeee


----------



## JonAsad

Where is Bhaijji- i was expecting him -


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

simple out,...


----------



## ajtr

out ot out yes out ....3 wikets this over great.....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> Where is Bhaijji- i was expecting him -


 
wo aya aur wapus bhi chala gya....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

No worries 330 is still very good,any runs more will be bonus


----------



## SpArK

oops 12 more for the bot prediction..to be true.. if it doesnt happen.. need upgradation.


----------



## ajtr

score 350 is mirage..............


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

ajtr said:


> out ot out yes out ....3 wikets this over great.....


 
lol...wakaii mai tu Master piece hai yaar.. tere jaise kam hi hai is duniya mai...


----------



## JonAsad

Oo lay- ay ki ho riya hai ithey 

Lol- Guys who said 350+- please stand up-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

lols...last over lets see what will happen..


----------



## Major Sahab

Good luck England with your batting.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Glorious Resolve said:


> Oo lay- ay ki ho riya hai ithey
> 
> Lol- Guys who said 350+- please stand up-


I said!,but this total is still very good!


----------



## Humanist

*Brensen and Yardy Bowled really well.. Otherwise score would reached 350 +*


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

single....ab hue hai 330 to....spark bhai kaha hai yaar...lol


----------



## SpArK

come on 10 more... 

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------








fry mr anderson...


----------



## ajtr

Famed indian batting line up has been blown away like house of cards.............


----------



## JanjaWeed

Glorious Resolve said:


> Oo lay- ay ki ho riya hai ithey
> 
> Lol- Guys who said 350+- please stand up-



me.. everytime i mentioned.. wickets kept tumbling..


----------



## JonAsad

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I said!,but this total is still very good!


 
Lol-- it is good- where is the BOT- has his system crashed?


----------



## Humanist

*We will take 330+ score any day*


----------



## Roby

.


----------



## SpArK

Humanist said:


> *We will take 330+ score any day*


 
Not on rainy days though...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

============= not worth replying to Idiot=============


----------



## SpArK

44444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

444444444444444 + no ball


----------



## Humanist

*444444444444*


----------



## JonAsad

StreetHawk said:


> me.. everytime i mentioned.. wickets kept tumbling..


 
Bro 330 is a very compatible total- and to be honest 90% match is in Indias Bag- all they have to do is bowl 50 overs now- We will WIN!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

run outttttttttttt


----------



## Humanist

3 balls left.... 2 runs will take usto 340


----------



## ajtr

Humanist said:


> *We will take 330+ score any day*


* Bartania will chase 330 on any day of the week on any pitch of the world................*


----------



## SpArK

run out again


----------



## ajtr

out..............


----------



## SpArK

no 340... 1 short..........................


----------



## Major Sahab

England 340 shouldn`t be so diffcult for you to chase.
All the "Aashirwaad" & " Shoobkamnaye" to you in this match.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

We could have had 10-20 runs more,but still i am very happy!


----------



## Humanist

*MASSIVE 339 target.... *


----------



## Paan Singh

340 not bad


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> out..............


 
Behenji .. over is complete 338 is the score... were u expecting 1000??


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> Bro 330 is a very compatible total- and to be honest 90% match is in Indias Bag- all they have to do is bowl 50 overs now- We will WIN!!!!!!




*lol...that we in your post is really amusing....it sounds so good... *


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Major Sahab said:


> England 340 shouldn`t be so diffcult for you to chase.
> All the "Aashirwaad" & " Shoobkamnaye" to you in this match.


 Yeah,340 isn't tough to chase...how many times have you seen score as big as 340 being chased?
And yeah,in this World cup only 2 times 300+ score has been reached,both times by India!!


----------



## ajtr

*out again.....all out. 1 ball left....famed batting line up cant even play 50 over quota...*


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Bro 330 is a very compatible total- and to be honest 90% match is in Indias Bag- all they have to do is bowl 50 overs now-* We* will WIN!!!!!!


----------



## true_indian

Last 3 overs.. they are playing 'who's going to get out fast' game not cricket


----------



## Kinetic

India 338 all out!!!

Tail enders totally failed!!! They couldn't hit a four other than giving wickets.


----------



## DesiGuy

Anyone got good links to watch it online????


----------



## Paan Singh

jonasad at full trolling ,where are mods?


----------



## JanjaWeed

batting is gonna b difficult for england!! they missed the trick by bowling too short!!


----------



## JonAsad

B_R_I_C said:


> *lol...that we in your post is really amusing....it sounds so good... *


 
Today i am one of yours against the evil angarez 

Its the +1 factor thats working -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humanist

ajtr said:


> * Bartania will chase 330 on any day of the week on any pitch of the world................*


 
*I never reply to people like you... Just wanted you to know that... Its utter waste of time to speak to loosers like you...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

ANYWAY NOT A BAD SCORE


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Prism said:


>


 
Are bhai prism tu to uske peeche haath dhoo kr pad gya hai... dekat kya hai tujhe??? lol

BHAI WO humne support kr raha hai aur to sui k peeche pada hua hai?? lol naa kr bhai...


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> jonasad at full trolling ,where are mods?


 
Man so much mistrust- but any way i am supporting India


----------



## Major Sahab

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Yeah,340 isn't tough to chase...how many times have you seen score as big as 340 being chased?
> And yeah,in this World cup only 2 times 300+ score has been reached,both times by India!!


 
Best of luck England.
Don`t worry lots of match to come.
Go make 340 & crash them.


----------



## SpArK

Humanist said:


> *I never reply to people like you... Just wanted you to know that... Its utter waste of time to speak to loosers like you...*


 
shhhhhhh.. is the new mantra.. 

ignore the jocker.. Lets keep cricket clean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

SpArK said:


> Behenji .. over is complete 338 is the score... were u expecting 1000??


uncleji still 1 more ball left.and then all out in 49.5 overs.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

DesiGuy said:


> Anyone got good links to watch it online????


 
India ki batting khatum bhi ho gyi....ab england ki baari hai...


----------



## Kinetic

*Pls ignore that clown. *

338 is a good score in this ground!!! Indian spinners need to do well.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SACHIN was jaaaaast aasome!!


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> uncleji still 1 more ball left.and then all out in 49.5 overs.


 
*ok.. somebody give her 1 ball...*

*donatee.... please somebody.........*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

ajtr said:


> Famed indian batting line up has been blown away like house of cards.............


 
after scoring 339 runs. lol


----------



## Major Sahab

SpArK said:


> shhhhhhh.. is the new mantra..
> 
> ignore the jocker.. Lets keep cricket clean


 
Okay, pandit jee.


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Man so much mistrust- but any way i am supporting India


 
the team u support loses that match


----------



## Major Sahab

England will crash India and will win with a style.
Good luck England.


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> *ok.. somebody give her 1 ball...*
> 
> *donatee.... please somebody.........*


 
lol.. so we all know now why is she so frustrated all the time!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


> *ok.. somebody give her 1 ball...*
> 
> *donatee.... please somebody.........*


 
Ignore the joker plsss its a request....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

India's gotta qualify to the next round!!


----------



## SpArK

B_R_I_C said:


> Ignore the joker plsss its a request....


 
which one.. there are 2 .. in here... 

Anyway agreed.. wont reply...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paan Singh

Major Sahab said:


> *England will crash *India and will win with a style.
> Good luck England.



crash or crush,doesnt matter

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

how much bet on england score???


----------



## Major Sahab

Go England Go,
All Paratnna for you.
Go England Go.


----------



## The HBS Guy

There have been very few occasions in my life when India has scored well in the last 10 overs.


----------



## Humanist

SpArK said:


> which one.. there are 2 .. in here...
> 
> Anyway agreed.. wont reply...


 
*They are paid jokers(clowns)*)


----------



## Kinetic

SpArK said:


> *ok.. somebody give her 1 ball...*
> 
> *donatee.... please somebody.........*


 
You know the secret!!!


----------



## Andross

47 hundreds Tendulkar


----------



## The HBS Guy

Major Sahab said:


> All Paratnna for you.


 
It's 'Prarthna' and now don't come up saying 'That's how we say it in Urdu.'


----------



## Paan Singh

when india bat well,their bowlers always sucks,but we manage to win.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


> which one.. there are 2 .. in here...
> 
> Anyway agreed.. wont reply...


 
*The one on which we already reached the consensus....

you know everything...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sahab

Hey, mere bhagwaan,
Teri Yeh Kessi Lilla hai?
Lets England win this match with style.


----------



## W.11

the wickets in the sub continent is only made to support the spinners, not pacers at all, and to support sachin tendulker...

btw good bowling by bresnan, the eng bowlers restricted india making 370 or some thing, lets unleash kevin pete now


----------



## The HBS Guy

Prism said:


> but we manage to win.


 
We can win but we cannot seriously hope to lift the cup until our bowling works too.


----------



## Major Sahab

The HBS Guy said:


> It's 'Prarthna' and now don't come up saying 'That's how we say it in Urdu.'


 
Make some sence and focus on the topic


----------



## The HBS Guy

Major Sahab said:


> Hey, mere bhagwaan,
> Teri Yeh Kessi Lilla hai?
> Lets England win this match with style.


 
Bhagwan ki leela aprampar hai aur aapki samajh se baahar hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Major Sahab said:


> *Hey, mere bhagwaan,
> Teri Yeh Kessi Lilla hai?*
> Lets England win this match with style.



Are you a Hindu?



Major Sahab said:


> Go England Go,
> All Paratnna for you.
> Go England Go.


 


Major Sahab said:


> Best of luck England.
> Don`t worry lots of match to come.
> Go make 340 & crash them.





Major Sahab said:


> England will crash India and will win with a style.
> Good luck England.



 What man desires!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> the wickets in the sub continent is only made to support the spinners, not pacers at all, and to support sachin tendulker...
> 
> btw good bowling by bresnan, the eng bowlers restricted india making 370 or some thing


Wrong!!!Wickets all over the world are made to support Sachin Tendulkar


----------



## Major Sahab

Only 1 supporter to England here and being followed by lots of Pandit.
Amazing, 
Go England Go.


----------



## Humanist

Aston-Martin said:


> the wickets in the sub continent is only made to support the spinners, not pacers at all, and to support sachin tendulker...
> 
> btw good bowling by bresnan, the eng bowlers restricted india making 370 or some thing, lets unleash kevin pete now


 
*By any chance, Are you telling that India bats in one pitch and Opposition team bats in other pitch.?????.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Aston-Martin said:


> the wickets in the sub continent is only made to support the spinners, not pacers at all, *and to support sachin tendulker...*
> btw good bowling by bresnan, the eng bowlers restricted india making 370 or some thing, lets unleash kevin pete now


 
pakistan is also in sub continent

anyway
BWAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHDFD


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Major Sahab said:


> Only 1 supporter to England here and being followed by lots of Pandit.
> Amazing,
> Go England Go.


ajtr is also supporting England


----------



## Paan Singh

Major Sahab said:


> Make some sence and focus on the topic


 
seems photostate of ajtr


----------



## Sonic_boom

ajtr said:


> Famed indian batting line up has been blown away like house of cards.............


 
shut up idiot


----------



## SpArK

Prism said:


> pakistan is also in sub continent
> 
> anyway
> BWAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHDFD


 

must be referring to pitches of srilanka and Bangladesh..


----------



## Major Sahab

Kinetic said:


> Are you a Hindu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What man desires!!!






Hey. Bhagwan
One more in the list. . . . . 

Sorry, I will support only to England.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Wrong!!!Wickets all over the world are made to support Sachin Tendulkar


Yes,all ove rthe world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Major Sahab said:


> Hey. Bhagwan
> One more in the list. . . . .
> 
> Sorry, I will support only to England.


 
Yeah, carry on supporting England.  But why Bhagwan? Are you a Hindu?


----------



## SpArK

Batsmen Kevin Peterson and strauss on the field..

Ignore the trolls and watch the match...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

There hot favorite Graeme Swann got beaten badly!
BTW,i am sorry Pakistan and SriLanka have also made score of 300+ one time each.But still the two top scores of the World cup come from India.

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




Kinetic said:


> Yeah, carry on supporting England.  But why Bhagwan? Are you a Hindu?


He is "Hawk73" banned earlier,now trolling on a new account.


----------



## Major Sahab

Kinetic said:


> Yeah, carry on supporting England.  But why Bhagwan? Are you a Hindu?


 
I know it hurt you.
Anyway, no I AM NOT HINDU.
Because not only hindus support England!


----------



## Wonderer

Kinetic said:


> Are you a Hindu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What man desires!!!


 
Blashphemy ??


----------



## SpArK

4 to begin.....


----------



## ajtr

first balll 44444444444444444444444................................


----------



## Major Sahab

Punjabbi Munda said:


> There hot favorite Graeme Swann got beaten badly!
> BTW,i am sorry Pakistan and SriLanka have also made score of 300+ one time each.But still the two top scores of the World cup come from India.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------
> 
> 
> He is "Hawk73" banned earlier,now trolling on a new account.


 
Come on Pandit Jee,
Be on the topic. I know it hurt you that I support England.
Go England Go, Go England Go,


----------



## IndianArmy

*I am on the English side, Without them My Life is Incomplete, Go England Go...... 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Decent start


----------



## W.11

44444444444444444444444444!!!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

4!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Major Sahab

I wonder why you most of Indians are so scared by "HAWK73"
Why you people still remember him?
Forget him, and keep focus on the topic.

Go England Go,
Go England Go,


----------



## W.11

nice start man!!!!


----------



## KS

Good batting by India..Especially happy for Yuvi


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> 44444444444444444444444444!!!!!


 
Cheeta Lagya We.


----------



## Skull and Bones

ajtr said:


> first balll 44444444444444444444444................................


 
Stop counting the replays


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> nice start man!!!!


 
Kia khoob kaha aap ne bhai sahab.


----------



## W.11

4444444444444!!!!!!!!!!!!!

go kev!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

44444444444444444444


----------



## Kinetic

Major Sahab said:


> I know it hurt you.
> 
> Anyway, no I AM NOT HINDU.


 Why it will hurt me? If a non-Hindu believes in Bhagwan than its good. 



> Because not only hindus support England!


What are you smoking now?  Shock of 338?


----------



## W.11

wide!!....................

300 is not bad at all on this dead pitch


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Get out soon KP,or you will have a hard time during the IPL in India


----------



## Major Sahab

Well Done, England,
Atleast "paratnna" working here.
Good bating England.


----------



## SpArK

IndianArmy said:


> *I am on the English side, Without them My Life is Incomplete, Go England Go......
> *


 

Its not english.. its scottish...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> wide!!....................


Dot ball!!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Get out soon KP,or you will have a hard time during the IPL in India


----------



## JonAsad

IndianArmy said:


> *I am on the English side, Without them My Life is Incomplete, Go England Go......
> *


 

How did that happen- i cannot believe this


----------



## Major Sahab

Well Done, England
Forget their jelousy.
Just play your natural game.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

PHOUR$$$$$


----------



## JanjaWeed

bring bajji in..


----------



## W.11

booooooooooooooo!!! hahahaha

another 4, nice one


----------



## Skull and Bones

SpArK said:


> Its not english.. its scottish...


 
Doesn't matter as long as its in my glass


----------



## W.11

StreetHawk said:


> bring bajji in..


 
kis ki baji???


----------



## Kinetic

England playing well. We need to bring spinners.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Exactly similar start as India's..


----------



## Major Sahab

Good job English opening batsmen.
Well Done.


----------



## Humanist

England need to score as much as possible in 15 over.... once spiners come they will make it difficult....


----------



## Dalai Lama

Get Sreesanth out please!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> kis ki baji???


Bhajji??Tujhe pata hai yaar..


----------



## JonAsad

I always felt indian bowling is very weak- Zaheer get them all out-


----------



## W.11

Skull and Bones said:


> Stop counting the replays


 
yes that has been replayed in real world 4 times now


----------



## Major Sahab

*Whole Indian croud is almost keep quite.
Don`t be so "Niraash" it happens.
Well Done England.*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

3 good balls..


----------



## JonAsad

Strauss is the Key batsman- Get him out- and the game is ours-


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Major Sahab said:


> *Whole Indian croud is almost keep quite.
> Don`t be so "Niraash" it happens.
> Well Done England.*


 Abhi toh sirf start hui hai..


----------



## W.11

sssssssshhhhhhhh!! in crowd hahaha


----------



## JanjaWeed

Aston-Martin said:


> kis ki baji???


 
itna jaldi bhool bhi gaye?? akhtar aur amir se poochlo!!P


----------



## W.11

tendulker bona takes long run chase to catch the ball hahahhahahha, classic


----------



## Major Sahab

Andrew Straus & Kevin Pitersen, Good bating.
I like that.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

GOOD start for England.


----------



## W.11

StreetHawk said:


> itna jaldi bhool bhi gaye?? akhtar aur amir se poochlo!!P


 
bhai un ki koi sister nai hai


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

My gut feeling is that a wicket will fall in the next 2 overs.


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> tendulker bona takes long run chase to catch the ball hahahhahahha, classic


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> bhai un ki koi sister nai hai


Kyun Bhajji ne baaki Pakistani cricketrs ki sisters k saath kuch kiya ha kya?


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> bhai un ki koi sister nai hai


 
Well said, Bro


----------



## monitor

England is gong well


----------



## Dalai Lama

Thats out! That's F**king out!!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> tendulker bona takes long run chase to catch the ball hahahhahahha, classic


His career runs in total are more than your entire Pakistani team in total!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humanist

Major Sahab said:


> *Whole Indian croud is almost keep quite.
> Don`t be so "Niraash" it happens.
> Well Done England.*


 
*Crowd is Indian...they will support Indians only..... Not like our neighbours who use chinese flag (cause they have nothing to be proud of)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sahab

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Kyun Bhajji ne baaki Pakistani cricketrs ki sisters k saath kuch kiya ha kya?


 
Oye, Tere 12:00 bajj gye hein kia?
Be on the topic and don`t troll

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




Humanist said:


> *Crowd is Indian...they will support Indians only..... Not like our neighbours who use chinese flag (cause they have nothing to be proud of)*


 
I call it jelousy,


----------



## W.11

Punjabbi Munda said:


> His career runs in total are more than your entire Pakistani team in total!


 
pakistani team main tu sirf 11 players hote hain


----------



## jbond197

Last ball of the previous over Tv comms reckon there was a noise and an edge when Strauss went down the track at Zaheer. Dhoni thought about appealing but wasn't sure. No snicko or hot spot of course

From CricInfo.

I almost jumped in joy but idiots didn't even appealed


----------



## JonAsad

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Kyun Bhajji ne baaki Pakistani cricketrs ki sisters k saath kuch kiya ha kya?


 
Thats stupidity- you gona get your self banned- dont reply to trolls-


----------



## Major Sahab

Punjabbi Munda said:


> His career runs in total are more than your entire Pakistani team in total!


 
Yes, he is bona.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> pakistani team main tu sirf 11 players hote hain


   unke runs jode le,tendulkar k paas zyada hai fir bhi!


----------



## Humanist

Major Sahab said:


> Oye, Tere 12:00 bajj gye hein kia?
> Be on the topic and don`t troll
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I call it jelousy,


 
*We call it Patriotism*


----------



## W.11

Humanist said:


> *Crowd is Indian...they will support Indians only..... Not like our neighbours who use chinese flag (cause they have nothing to be proud of)*


 
china khalte hai cricket 

its called game appreciation, and what your croed does is just extreme nationalism, in karachi, people hold flags of south africa, aussie and kiwis and cheer if they display good cricket... india n sri lanka lack those


----------



## Major Sahab

*Whole stadium is stunt & silent over England GREAT bating.
England Well Done, I like it*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Major Sahab said:


> Yes, he is bona.


But his achievements are sooooooooo tall.

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




Aston-Martin said:


> china khalte hai cricket
> 
> its called game appreciation, and what your croed does is just extreme nationalism, in karachi, people hold flags of south africa, aussie and kiwis and cheer if they display good cricket... india n sri lanka lack those


hhahhahah,did you know how the streets in Delhi were after Spain won the FIFA WC??


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> china khalte hai cricket
> 
> its called game appreciation, and what your croed does is just extreme nationalism, in karachi, people hold flags of south africa, aussie and kiwis and cheer if they display good cricket... india n sri lanka lack those


 
*They have gone mad, Bro
Ignore them its their reality to come after one by one.
Just support England and ignore them.*


----------



## SpArK

England RR 6.00
Required RR 6.86

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Good comeback,England's RR back to 6.


----------



## W.11

Punjabbi Munda said:


> hhahhahah,did you know how the streets in Delhi were after Spain won the FIFA WC??


 
because it didnt involve indian football team


----------



## Major Sahab

Humanist said:


> *We call it Patriotism*


 
*Stay on the topic and now STOP showing your "jelousy" *


----------



## W.11

Major Sahab said:


> *Whole stadium is stunt & silent over England GREAT bating.
> England Well Done, I like it*


 
they gonna sleep now 

sssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> because it didnt involve indian team


so you Pakistanis support the other team when Pakistan is involved in that game?HAHAH i call that idiocy...


----------



## jbond197

Let's stick to cricket please..


----------



## Major Sahab

Good going England Opening batsmen.
Good Job, Great Job.


----------



## KS

India bounce back in bowling


----------



## SpArK

Focus just on the game...









Punjabbi Munda said:


> so you Pakistanis support the other team when Pakistan is involved in that game?HAHAH i call that idiocy...


 
stop replying to retarded trolls..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

hahahahhahaha indian hero zaheer khan pwned by umpire hahaahhahahahahaha


----------



## Major Sahab

Good going England,


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> hahahahhahaha indian hero zaheer khan pwned by umpire hahaahhahahahahaha


 
Me too saw that.
They are now frustrated over England bating.


----------



## KS

Strauss got lucky.


----------



## W.11

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------


----------



## W.11

teri baji ko catch pakarna nai ata  ab bol baji of shoaib, woh teri zaheer khan ki baji hai... loser


----------



## Major Sahab

*@Aston-Martin ,

Well DOne Bro.

Go England Go.*


----------



## W.11

England 36/0 (6.0 ov)

| . 2 . 4 1 1

*Andrew Strauss(lhb)	27	26	4	0	103.84	14 (14b)	19 (20b) 122	3986 154	35.58 
Kevin Pietersen(rhb)	9	11	1	0	81.81	2 (5b)	9 (10b) 112	3565 116	41.45


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> teri baji ko catch pakarna nai ata  ab bol baji of shoaib, woh teri zaheer khan ki baji hai... loser


 
*Forget their troll Bro,
They are frustrated over England`s good bating!*

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

*FOUR . . . . . *


----------



## W.11

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------

another four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monitor

English are fighting the Indian very well . if they can beat India in their soil will be A remarkable match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sahab

*Good start by England Opening Batsmen,
Good Job, England, whole stadium is silent. People are frustrated over England`s good bating.*


----------



## W.11

another wide!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalai Lama

Bad bowling!


----------



## W.11

total batting pitch, no role for bowling, what a shame!!!


----------



## Major Sahab

TheDeletedUser said:


> Bad bowling!


 
*I Love That!*

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




Aston-Martin said:


> total batting pitch, no role for bowling, what a shame!!!


 
Well said,


----------



## W.11

*England 49/0 (7.1 ov)*

| . 2 . 4 1 1 | 1 1 4 . 4 1wd 2 

last 2 ovs

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

England 50/0 (7.3 ov)

eng rr: 6.66


----------



## Major Sahab

*Good Cricket being played by England.
Excellent!!!*


----------



## monitor

50 up for the english


----------



## Major Sahab

*Hey, Bhagwaan,
Whole stadium is silent & stunt,*


----------



## Dalai Lama

If India can get Strauss and Peiterson down quickly, that will be a big upset to the English team.


----------



## KS

Excellent over from Patel.

Goras take ur chance before spin comes.


----------



## W.11

zaheer baji is back..............


----------



## Major Sahab

*FOUR . . . . . . . *


----------



## W.11

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------


----------



## Durrak

*4444444444444444444444444444*


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> zaheer baji is back..............


Well said,


----------



## W.11

kev my hero!!!!


----------



## Major Sahab

I think they are now busy in their "Pratnna" now?


----------



## W.11

zaheer baji's ov so far

*| 4 . 4 1*


----------



## Major Sahab

Zhaeer getting slaps all over


----------



## Dalai Lama

Bring on the spinners Dhoni.


----------



## W.11

Major Sahab said:


> I think they are now busy in their "Pratnna" now?


 
man, lets just focun on cricket


----------



## Major Sahab

63/0

Well Done, England


----------



## W.11

*| 4 . 4 1 1 2*

zaheer baji ov, umpire pwned him before now KV did


----------



## Durrak

*44444444444444444444444444444*

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

*England RR 7.00
Last 5 ovs 38/0 RR 7.60
Required RR 6.73
India RR (6.78) 6.76*


----------



## W.11

four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpArK

*Gone.......................*


----------



## IBRIS

hahahahah another out!


----------



## Wonderer

Outtttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## riju78

brilliant,....................


----------



## SpArK

*Kevin peterson is gone.. Well done Indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Dalai Lama

OUT B**CHES!


----------



## Major Sahab

*Don`t worry England,
Lots of batting to come.*


----------



## madooxno9

that was a wonderful catch by patel....


----------



## W.11

pete gone.....................


----------



## Dalai Lama

SpArK said:


> *Gone.......................*



How do you do this!? Lol!


----------



## monitor

Good catch


----------



## jbond197

hohohohohohohohohho... Wicket ...... hurray....


----------



## Humanist

Main batsman gone


----------



## W.11

IBRIS said:


> hahahahah another out!


 
lolzzzzzzz


----------



## IBRIS

Major Sahab said:


> *Don`t worry England,
> Lots of batting to come.*


----------



## W.11

indian were starting to throw bottles for kv, hahahahahaha, look at the sudden noice


----------



## Major Sahab

Go England Go


----------



## Humanist

Here comes the spin


----------



## Dalai Lama

England's RR is still strong. Need to keep up the pressure to bring it down.


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> indian were starting to throw bottles for kv, hahahahahaha, look at the sudden noice


 
Will they do it again all other teams?


----------



## W.11

piush chawal A has come.........


----------



## W.11

England 82/1 (10.5 ov)


----------



## Major Sahab

There is a threat for England that, if India going to lose this match then their croud is famous for throw the bottels, stone, etc. . . on the fielder. This is what happened to Sri Lanka in 1996 Quarter-Final against India.

Therefore, may India will win this match.
Because English team is well aware by Indian croud`s habbit against visitors.

What a shame . . . . . . .


----------



## IBRIS

Harbhajan to strauss, no run from round the wicket and slow tossed up delivery, strauss has a look at that and then shoulder arms

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

11.4 Harbhajan to trott 1 run, to long run

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

11.5 Harbhajan to strauss, no run

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

11.6 Harbhajan to strauss, 1 run, swept to deep square leg, took it from middle and played

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

12.1 Chawla to strauss 1 run

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

12.2 Chawla to trott, no run


----------



## W.11

welcome boundary


----------



## W.11

another 4


----------



## Zeeshan360

Major Sahab said:


> There is a threat for England that, if India going to lose this match then their croud is famous for throw the bottels, stone, etc. . . on the fielder. This is what happened to Sri Lanka in 1996 Quarter-Final against India.
> 
> Therefore, may India will win this match.
> Because English team is well aware by Indian croud`s habbit against visitors.
> 
> What a shame . . . . . . .


U call this shame

Remember how u ppl were kicked out of hosting rights
Nw wht would u call this


----------



## W.11

STRAUS FIFTY :BOUNCE::BOUNCE:


----------



## Major Sahab

Zeeshan360 said:


> U call this shame
> 
> Remember how u ppl were kicked out of hosting rights
> Nw wht would u call this


 
Keep it cool,
We Pakistani know how good you Indians are with your poor propaganda against us.


----------



## W.11

Zeeshan360 said:


> U call this shame
> 
> Remember how u ppl were kicked out of hosting rights
> Nw wht would u call this


 
but that didnt involve pakistani public throwing shitt on stadium did it???

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

hahahahahahaha poor fielding by bona tendulker


----------



## Major Sahab

Come on England try your best against stones & bottels throw on visitors.


----------



## Major Sahab

*Good Luck England*


----------



## jbond197

Aston-Martin said:


> hahahahahahaha poor fielding by* bona tendulker*


 
Little master is one of the tallest figure in world of Cricket. No body in Cricket playing nations will disrespect the humble guy like this.


----------



## Major Sahab

jbond197 said:


> Little master is the tallest figure in world of Cricket. No body in Cricket playing nations will disrespect the humble guy like this.


 
Little master or little Bona?


----------



## W.11

jbond197 said:


> Little master is the tallest figure in world of Cricket. No body in Cricket playing nations will disrespect the humble guy like this.


 
u just said little meaning bona, master meaning tendulker what did i say wrong ....


----------



## Major Sahab

*My all the best wishes to England, Ireland, West Indies, South Africa & Netherlands against India!!!*


----------



## Paan Singh

Major Sahab said:


> Little master or little Bona?


 
watever satisfies saeed anwar and ur ego

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




Major Sahab said:


> *My all the best wishes to England, Ireland, West Indies, South Africa against India!!!*


 
u r continously repeating this ,now stop it.


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## jbond197

Aston-Martin said:


> u just said little meaning bona, master meaning tendulker what did i say wrong ....


 
Bro, A request. this is a Cricket match. So show some sportsman sprit and don't throw slurs just because you hate us.


----------



## Humanist

2nd down...........


----------



## MST

out out out...


----------



## SpArK

IJL Trott lbw b Chawla 16 (19b 1x4 0x6) SR: 84.21


----------



## MST

chawala...is the man today


----------



## Paan Singh

@major sahab,

rab ne tawadi sun liti,now pray more.


----------



## jbond197

Strauss is playing second inning. He should be sent back.


----------



## IBRIS

Out you little trott, ur fans are hiding behind curtains...LOLXZZZZ


----------



## Paan Singh

SpArK said:


> IJL Trott lbw b Chawla 16 (19b 1x4 0x6) SR: 84.21


 
troll is out


----------



## IBRIS

KYA HUWA BOLTI BUND HO GAYI KYA, BADA BHONK RAHEY THAY!


----------



## Major Sahab

Prism said:


> watever satisfies saeed anwar and ur ego
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> u r continously repeating this ,now stop it.


 
Getting frustrated over reading this one, hun. . . ?


----------



## W.11

ssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh/!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IBRIS

AAB to TROLL BHI GAYEH!


----------



## Major Sahab

IBRIS said:


> KYA HUWA BOLTI BUND HO GAYI KYA, BADA BHONK RAHEY THAY!


 
*The "Pratnna" & "Poojhapaat" is on its way.*


----------



## IBRIS

Major Sahab said:


> *The "Pratnna" & "Poojhapaat" is on its way.*



Now what the F is that.


----------



## Humanist

Its just a matter of time(wait for 2 hours)... Jokers wont be seen in this thread after that..


----------



## Paan Singh

Major Sahab said:


> Getting frustrated over reading this one, hun. . . ?


 
wait 2 hrs more,i will see who gets frustrated and whose prathna goes to vanish


----------



## MST

RRR is now touching 7


----------



## IBRIS

trolls key EK ghantay takk bhonk bhonk karr, Abb jubbday dukhnay lagg gayeh hongay.


----------



## W.11




----------



## Durrak

Prism said:


> wait 2 hrs more,i will see who gets frustrated and whose prathna goes to vanish


 
I think you need to mind your language


----------



## Paan Singh

Ak-47A said:


> I think you need to mind your language


 
see his previous post,he is repeating same things from last day


----------



## IBRIS

Prism said:


> see his previous post,he is repeating same things from last day


 
don't you worry bro, continue doing what you are doing. You have done nothing wrong


----------



## W.11

*STRAUSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

good over by harbhajan..just 4 runs

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

need atleast 5 such overs in quick time.


----------



## ajtr

*Today 11 players of TI and 1.2 billion indians will need loads of towels after losing the match to english.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

another four by strauss


----------



## Mirza Jatt

pathan comes in...harbhajan rested !!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

strauss hits another boundary...we need his wicket fast to check the flow of runs.


----------



## IBRIS

> *Today 11 players of TI and 1.2 billion indians will need loads of towels after losing the match to english.*



Did you fell left among the troll fest. Give yourself a break from childish bickering


----------



## SpArK

England require another 183 runs with 8 wickets and 26.0 overs remaining

Required RR 7.03


----------



## Mirza Jatt

IBRIS said:


> Did you fell left among the troll fest. Give yourself a break from childish bickering


 
dont reply to trolls...


----------



## fawwaxs

England 163/2 (24.5 ov)


----------



## fawwaxs

Yuvraj Singh to Bell, OUT

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

Decision stays not out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*With in next 27 overs above will be the condition of team india*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Andrew Strauss is into the 90s, and he's starting to boss this game now.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

not out....Bell was too dfar down the track, that the decision remains with the umpire and it remains not out....a very bad decision...it was a clear out.


----------



## W.11




----------



## ajtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

@ Aston -martin why the hell are you posting four , when there is no boundary...you did this more than once I see.

please dont troll on this thread.


----------



## W.11




----------



## Durrak

*44444444444444444444444444444*


----------



## Beskar

Came across this on twitter; 

"Britian's top chefs recommend 'Chicken Tendulkar' tonight"


----------



## W.11

another four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

strauss on 99


----------



## ajtr

444444444...............


----------



## Durrak

*100..........................................*


----------



## Markus

England playing really well, Indian bowling sucks big time.


----------



## W.11

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------


----------



## ajtr

Great going brits...........................


----------



## fawwaxs

AJ Strauss 100* (99b 13x4)


----------



## Markus

Missing Praveen Kumar.


----------



## Durrak

*44444444444444444444444444444*


----------



## W.11




----------



## fawwaxs

England 190/2 (28.5 ov)


----------



## ajtr

jis din tendulkar century maare uss din india match haare..............


----------



## fawwaxs

Cricket is behaving like Time. People laughed again & again. Now they are crying.


----------



## Spring Onion

fawwaxs said:


> Cricket is behaving like Time. People laughed again & again. Now they are crying.


 
Are Birts going to make it? what run rate they need a reasonable one to maintain without getting nervous ?


----------



## ajtr

fawwaxs said:


> Cricket is behaving like Time. People laughed again & again. Now they are crying.


----------



## W.11

ajtr said:


> jis din tendulkar century maare uss din india match haare..............


 
tu phir tendulker ko mat khilao


----------



## blackops

Okey just one break through


----------



## IBRIS

Match could take a U-Turn any time...


----------



## W.11

another four

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

England 196/2 (29.6 ov)


----------



## Kinetic

England playing well. We need couple of wickets.


----------



## fawwaxs

England 200/2 (30 ov)


----------



## ajtr

yes english gonna make it tonight..Alas 1.2 billion hearts left their team in lurch by running away from thread even before match is over.think they saw the writing on the walll


----------



## W.11

* 1 1 1 1 1 . | 1 4 . . 1 4 | . 4 2 . 2 . | . . . 1 1 4*


----------



## Durrak

*Never loose hope )..................*


----------



## Evil Flare

just went to sleep after sachin's batting .. 
so let see 

India score quite right but England chasing it quite well . why ??? Indian bowling is not that good as i also said before


----------



## ajtr

Aston-Martin said:


> tu phir tendulker ko mat khilao


Arey tendulkar nahi khelega to opposition team kaise win hogi phir


----------



## fawwaxs

Jana said:


> Are Birts going to make it? what run rate they need a reasonable one to maintain without getting nervous ?


 
Required RR 7.24


----------



## W.11

200 for england


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> yes english gonna make it tonight..Alas 1.2 billion hearts left their team in lurch by running away from thread even before match is over.think they saw the writing on the walll


 Who run away? Why do you think that everyone is a shameless hater like you?


----------



## madooxno9

yaar daar lag riita gai....kya hoga


----------



## W.11

another four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

strauss is the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajtr

Ah---- 1.2 billion-1 hearts ran away now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> Ah---- 1.2 billion-1 hearts ran away now.


 
Are you still counting yourself as Indian?  What a sad story!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Cricket mein to Hate karna chor do yaaar ... support sub-continent teams .


----------



## W.11

SSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIXXXXXXXXXXXEEEEEEEEEERRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajtr

*England can beat India every day of the week: Darren Gough*


----------



## W.11




----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 125 runs with 8 wickets and 17.2 overs remaining


----------



## Evil Flare

Required RR 7.23


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> *England can beat India every day of the week: Darren Gough*


 
*After 5-0 whitewash!!!*


----------



## W.11

six


----------



## ajtr

Today will be rude awakening for the 1.2 billion hearts who thinks in dia has chance of winning world cup.by showing dadagiri to weak teams like bangaldesh they thought team india is best.Hopes ,wishes, all dashed to ground in banguluru mud.


----------



## Rana4pak

India should b win bcz i want ind vs pak finial lolx


----------



## Spring Onion

44444444444444444


----------



## W.11

ian bell makes 50............

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sssssshhhh!! silience before drink hahahahahaha


----------



## Kinetic

Run is not a matter in this wicket, but India did really bad at last five overs. We should have scored 20 more runs.


----------



## Spring Onion

so 110 needed out of 96 balls with 8 wickets in hand.


----------



## Devil Soul

INDIA DESPERATELY need a wkt, Dhoni gave away to many easy singles


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 110 runs with 8 wickets and 16.0 overs remaining


----------



## ajtr

Aston-Martin said:


> ian bell makes 50............
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------
> 
> four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sssssshhhh!! silience before drink hahahahahaha


*SSSSSSSSSSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......*


*And silence on the PDF toooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> Today will be rude awakening for the 1.2 billion hearts who thinks in dia has chance of winning world cup.by showing dadagiri to *weak teams like bangaldesh* they thought team india is best.Hopes ,wishes, all dashed to ground in banguluru mud.


 
What a shameless liar you are......  



ajtr said:


> dont worry india will go after it gets vanquished by BD team.Tiger is on prowl to hunt rabbits like 2007.


----------



## ajtr

Kinetic said:


> Run is not a matter in this wicket, but India did really bad at last five overs. We should have scored 20 more runs.


So fans starting doing postmortem of the match before it got over.....


----------



## fawwaxs

Required RR 6.88


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

pathetic balling and no doubt great batting by England.

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

4...............


----------



## W.11

ssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> So fans starting doing postmortem of the match before it got over.....


 
everyone one is not shameless like you that make silly comments then hide. the game is still on and India didn't lose the match yet i was saying what india needs.


----------



## ajtr

where does the billion hearts crowd gone..vanished in thin air like genie


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Well i would like people to (If) India loses,please don't bash our own team,let the trolls do what they want.We cannot win each and every game,as if we have a magic wand in our hand.Yes we are balling poorly,happens!!,our haters and trolls should get some 'rare' opportunity to celebrate


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 104 runs with 8 wickets and 15.2 overs remaining


----------



## Dalai Lama

Love it when a game comes down to the wire!


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 103 runs with 8 wickets and 15.1 overs remaining


----------



## W.11

another four!!!!!

eng on verge of great victory

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

pay cut for indian team


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Some people are shameless,in the Pakistan vs SriLanka thread,i saw almost every Indian praising the Pakistan team,Aston Martin,what you said,your people support all teams?Just see your shameless behavior here.

But Pakistani members are opposite here,they are trolling,for the fact that India is rarely playing poorly today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

chanda jama karo whats going to happen for super man guys

indian team will not have to survive on daal roti, no luxuries for them before they make a good win next tym


----------



## Kinetic

England 241/2 after 35.2 overs. I think the match is 80% out of our hand!!


----------



## W.11

*1 6 . . 1 1 | 1 1 . 6 1 4 | 1 4 1 . 1 1 | 4 1 1 1*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

I said i had a gut feeling that India will lose today.But,one thing i can bet on,is watch out their performance on next Sunday.

AND YOU CAN MARK MY POST,bookmark it or copy paste...but you ll see.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Some people are shameless,in the Pakistan vs SriLanka thread,i saw almost every Indian praising the Pakistan team,Aston Martin,what you said,your people support all teams?Just see your shameless behavior here.
> 
> But Pakistani members are opposite here,they are trolling,for the fact that India is rarely playing poorly today.



Don't get upset over it. It's just the way they are. Anyway it's a sport that we all enjoy. A good game is a good game, no matter who wins.


----------



## Kinetic

We need a good spell by Harbhajan or Punaf!!!! But as of now England dominating!!!

246/2 after 36 overs.


----------



## ajtr




----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> chanda jama karo whats going to happen for super man guys
> 
> indian team will not have to survive on daal roti, no luxuries for them before they make a good win next tym


We are not dumb minded like you,we support our team all the way through,not like Pakistanis who doubted their own team's credibility,when they were on a losing troll.We win 5 games and lose 1,not like Pakistan cricket team.


----------



## ajtr

Aston-Martin said:


> chanda jama karo whats going to happen for super man guys
> 
> indian team will not have to survive on daal roti, no luxuries for them before they make a good win next tym


----------



## W.11

Punjabbi Munda said:


> We are not dumb minded like you,we support our team all the way through,not like Pakistanis who doubted their own team's credibility,when they were on a losing troll.We win 5 games and lose 1,not like Pakistan cricket team.


 
but shupar man team cant perform on big stage

we were made weak by your ICC londas


----------



## Mirza Jatt

*All the Indian members - Please guys stop too much of love in the Pakistani threads by supporting and cheering for the Pakistani teams....do not troll but do not support them either.....let the bitterness prevail...and dont reply to trolls in this thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

England 249/2 (36.5 ov)
England require another 90 runs with 8 wickets and 13.1 overs remaining


----------



## ajtr

TheDeletedUser said:


> Love it when a game comes down to the wire!


Game to wire....????its already in english hand....not even rains sent by god can save india now.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can India still win?? 249-2 36.4 overs???

It's gonna be tight!


----------



## W.11

congrats england


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> but shupar man team cant perform on big stage
> 
> we were made weak by your ICC londas


Arrey bhai abhi toh doosra match hai lol.Mammi jee ne daal roti nahi di kya? abhi toh 4 matches aur hain.Just wait and watch....


----------



## fawwaxs

What are India going to do when they face real bowlers and a real classy batting lineup?


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

highest ever run chase in world cups is 313 by srilanka


----------



## W.11

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Arrey bhai abhi toh doosra match hai lol.Mammi jee ne daal roti nahi di kya? abhi toh 4 matches aur hain.Just wait and watch....


 
haan bhai 4 matches against netherlands, etc??? its mommy not mummii!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Indian Jatt said:


> *All the Indian members - Please guys stop too much of love in the Pakistani threads by supporting and cheering for the Pakistani teams....do not troll but do not support them either.....let the bitterness prevail...and dont reply to trolls in this thread.*


* I was amazed by the Indians supporting a nation which houses such pathetic people as seen here.Actually they have a habit of watching India win everytime,so they have a rare opportunity to celebrate India's poor performance.,BTW i certainly fail to understand why Indians support Pakistanio team...quite unbelievable indeed.*
But i know,India will come back very strongly ,ek game toh haar saktey hain yaar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

fawwaxs said:


> What are India going to do when they face real bowlers and a real classy batting lineup?


 
We whitewash them!!! 5-0


----------



## Dalai Lama

Punjabbi Munda said:


> * I was amazed by the Indians supporting a nation which houses such pathetic people as seen here.Actually they have a habit of watching India win everytime,so they have a rare opportunity to celebrate India's poor performance.,BTW i certainly fail to understand why Indians support Pakistanio team...quite unbelievable indeed.*
> But i know,India will come back very strongly ,ek game toh haar saktey hain yaar!


 
They haven't lost yet buddy.


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 84 runs with 8 wickets and 12.0 overs remaining


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> Game to wire....????its already in english hand....not even rains sent by god can save india now.


 
So your country never lose a game?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> haan bhai 4 matches against netherlands, etc???


South Africa,West Indies,Netherlands,Ireland,btw i hope you remember how Eng got thrashed 5-0 before your Pakistani terrorists attacked Mumbai?
Or do you think that India is such a strong team,that it in a losing position amazes you so much that you end up trolling!?


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

jealous not


----------



## W.11

yuvraj hero is misfielding hahahahaha what a pressure....


----------



## fawwaxs

England require another 80 runs with 8 wickets and 11.3 overs remaining


----------



## Major Sahab

*Well Done, England*


----------



## Evil Flare

England require another 80 runs with 8 wickets and balls remaining

Required RR 6.95


please concentrate on game rather than cheap shots


----------



## W.11

Punjabbi Munda said:


> South Africa,West Indies,Netherlands,Ireland,btw i hope you remember how Eng got thrashed 5-0 before your Pakistani terrorists attacked Mumbai?
> Or do you think that India is such a strong team,that it in a losing position amazes you so much that you end up trolling!?


 
mummmmiiiii!!!!!! india haar raha hai uuaain uuaainn!!!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> yuvraj hero is misfielding hahahahaha *what a pressure*....


yup there's a lot of pressure.
Damn i regret that i wasn't here on PDF to laugh sooooooo many times on your Pakistani team.


----------



## madooxno9

god


----------



## Pak_Sher

India 338 (49.5 ov)

England 261/2 (38.4 ov)

England require another 78 runs with 8 wickets and 11.2 overs remaining
England RR 6.75
Last 5 ovs 37/0 RR 7.40
Required RR 6.88
India RR (6.78) 6.76


----------



## Major Sahab

*Whole stadium is stunt and quite over superb English batting.
I LOVE THIS.*


----------



## fawwaxs

silence everywhere.......


----------



## Evil Flare

76 of 66 balls .


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> mummmmiiiii!!!!!! india haar raha hai uuaain uuaainn!!!!!:Cry::Cry:


mummmmmmmmmmi!!!!!! yeh ulu bhool gaya hai ke game mein doh hee results hotey hain,haar ya jeet,aur ek team hamesha jeet nahin sakti.


----------



## ajtr

Aston-Martin said:


> mummmmiiiii!!!!!! india haar raha hai uuaain uuaainn!!!!!:Cry::Cry:


Ab india ne bat utha ke bhag jana hai sharad pwar ki help se.


----------



## Evil Flare

Is power play 3 remaining ?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

fawwaxs said:


> silence everywhere.......


What would your crowd do when your team isn't playing well in a particular game?Take out their AK-47's and shoot the opposition players?,sorry we aren't like that,or dance with their guns celebrating their team's loss??
Ohhhhh,i forgot your country has been scrapped off hosting international matches,sorry.


----------



## Kinetic

fawwaxs said:


> silence everywhere.......


 
Home team is losing the match, same as in Bangladesh or Sri Lanka. What do you expect?


----------



## Major Sahab

*Superb perfoermance England,
I love the way you beating them. Excellent!!!*

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




Kinetic said:


> What do you expect?


 
*That India will lose this match for sure.*


----------



## W.11

strauss on 146, what a batting, match winner


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> Ab india ne bat utha ke bhag jana hai sharad pwar ki help se.


 
lol Now Sharad Pawar!!!


----------



## Rana4pak

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Major Sahab

*Another FOUR . . . . . *


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Gotta say,England had their own huge share of luck,some catches just dropping short and what an idiotic 3rd umpire decision,it created storm in the news channels,India used review and the ball was hitting the middle of the middle wicket,but they gave not out.

So actually England doesn't thoroughly deserve the position they are in.


----------



## W.11

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

150!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
for strauss


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Kinetic said:


> lol Now Sharad Pawar!!!


Man they are reminding us of India's power!!We even control ICC.Enjoy!!


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

well done strauss to get 150 chasing 338 in a foriegn country


----------



## Major Sahab

*Well Done, Andrew Strauss "Dhoni Ko Dhoo Daloo"*


----------



## Kinetic

Major Sahab said:


> *That India will lose this match for sure.*



Are you OK?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Well played strauss!


----------



## W.11




----------



## Spring Onion

Punjabbi Munda said:


> What would your crowd do when your team isn't playing well in a particular game?Take out their AK-47's and shoot the opposition players?,sorry we aren't like that,or dance with their guns celebrating their team's loss??
> Ohhhhh,i forgot your country has been scrapped off hosting international matches,sorry.::


 
We stretch our hands and start clapping for the good shots by the rival team 

and oh BTW please vent your frustration through some other way than coming up with hosting rant .

you guys dont have stomach for criticism while you were roaming in the thread with many stupid remarks when Pak-SL game was on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Major Sahab said:


> *Well Done, Andrew Strauss "Dhoni Ko Dhoo Daloo"*


 
dhoobi saala, apne lambe baal se dhota hai kapre


----------



## Spring Onion

Aston-Martin said:


> [IM
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]150!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> for strauss


 
Can he make it to 200 ?


----------



## ajtr




----------



## Punjabbi Munda

I am still in shock of that Ian Bell not out decision,even the 3rd umpire made such a big fault.
Bell is now at 67,that could have made a big difference.


----------



## Kinetic

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Man they are reminding us of India's power!!We even control ICC.Enjoy!!


 
No, he is reminding the frustration. See how they enjoying when India lose. See Indian posts in Pakistani threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sahab

*Well,

Dhoni & Co ki khoob dhlai ho rahi hai by England,*


----------



## Major Sahab

ajtr said:


>


 
*Wait till whole stadium will do that very soon. I LOVE THIS!*


----------



## Last Hope

Seems like the hosts are done.


----------



## Pak_Sher

England require another 63 runs with 8 wickets and 56 balls remaining


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Kinetic said:


> No, he is reminding the frustration. See how they enjoying when India lose. See Indian posts in Pakistani threads.


I believe we should let em enjoy.
You know,they don't get many occasions to celebrate India's defeat.Let them enjoy the rare moment.


----------



## Rana4pak

caught lost


----------



## ajtr




----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Dhoni's captaincy was also not the best in this game.I hope he learns from this before the quarter finals.


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

bell hurt crowd cheers


----------



## ajtr

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I believe we should let em enjoy.
> You know,they don't get many occasions to celebrate India's defeat.Let them enjoy the rare moment.


Coz there is nothing for u to enjoy.cry baby.


----------



## Rana4pak

he need to learm from afridi


----------



## Kinetic

Major Sahab said:


> Well,
> 
> Dhoni & Co ki khoob dhlai ho rahi hai by England,


 
What about Pakistan vs England match on when Pakistan lost to England? What about Indian comments there? huh this was my comment and see yours,

*Pakistan vs England*

See the difference and frustration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

2 wickets in a quick time.....there might just be a little outside chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Jana said:


> Can he make it to 200 ?


 
if there were more runs


----------



## ajtr

Bilal Akhtar said:


> bell hurt crowd cheers


Shame on the crowd.And same indians here had galls to talk about bangladeshi crowd when kohli was hit in last match.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

ajtr said:


> Coz there is nothing for u to enjoy.cry baby.


 I have already enjoyed soooo many Indian victories,you Pakistanis don't get many moments to enjoy in your sporting field neither in any other field.
Enjoy the moment!!rare one!!


----------



## W.11

Punjabbi Munda said:


> 2 wickets in a quick time.....there might just be a little outside chance.


 
hahahahaha pehle srilanka main good luck chance talash ker raha tha, ab india main good luck chance search ker rah hai hahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Kinetic said:


> What about Pakistan vs England match on when Pakistan lost to England? What about Indian comments there? huh this was my comment and see yours,
> 
> *Pakistan vs England*
> 
> See the difference and frustration


 
Just see the contrast between Indian posts in that Pakistan vs England thread and the Pakistanis here..!!
WOW man,how can one be soooo jealous?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Oh whats wrong with indian bowlers. They cannot defend big total. Their body lanaguge is terrible..no passion for win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I have already enjoyed soooo many Indian victories,you Pakistanis don't get many moments to enjoy in your sporting field neither in any other field.
> Enjoy the moment!!rare one!!


 
bangladesh ke khilaf 

bhai ji aap tu bol rahe the india is shupar power team


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> Shame on the crowd.And same indians here had galls to talk about bangladeshi crowd when kohli was hit in last match.


 
Shame on you!!!! Are were not on the scene after initial jumps!!!  As usual run away!!! now this thread!!!


----------



## Rana4pak

power play 3 is just taken see what happen


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Powerplay on ,more worries to come..........


----------



## Spring Onion

England can lose wickets in Power Play if taken now


----------



## Evil Flare

power play taken


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Punjabbi Munda said:


> 2 wickets in a quick time.....there might just be a little outside chance.


 
I like your spirit....but I guess ..its too late now. but who know....fingers crossed


----------



## ajtr

Aston-Martin said:


> bangladesh ke khilaf
> 
> bhai ji aap tu bol rahe the india is shupar power team


super pawarrrrrrrrrrr team.super pawar country.


----------



## Kinetic

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Just see the contrast between Indian posts in that Pakistan vs England thread and the Pakistanis here..!!
> WOW man,how can one be soooo jealous?


 
Man thats the difference.... we should keep it. 

This was my only post in that thread... 



Kinetic said:


> Loosing warm up doesn't mean anything. This is shown by many teams including Pakistan. So all the best to Pakistan against Kenya on 23rd Feb.
> 
> *Every major team can make it to quarter but does the group level points matters other than deciding who will play against whom? I think no because it will be knock out. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aston-Martin said:


> bangladesh ke khilaf
> 
> bhai ji aap tu bol rahe the india is shupar power team


Bangladesh k khilaf?Plz don't call me bhai,it can't get more insulting for me.
Pichle 2-3 saal ki performances bhool gaye kya hamari?Ya Pakistani ki bekaar performances ney tumhari memory kam kardi hai??


----------



## S.U.R.B.

...........last 8 overs.....


----------



## Spring Onion

58 needed with 46 balls can they make it?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Kinetic said:


> Man thats the difference.... we should keep it.
> 
> This was my only post in that thread...


 Exactly!,we should appreciate when Pakistan plays well,but certainly not support it.
And most importantly,we should not stoop to such low a level,as some Pakistanis have here.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*Outtttttt..........*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

out.................


----------



## RPK

wicket gone


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

reqd runrate has gone up a bit lately..


----------



## IBRIS

Catch OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Hmm,still there's an outside chance.Strauss's wicket is needed.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

now fourth wicket


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Power play has brought some hope.....

@ Punjabbi munda- bro I have copied your post...hope what you said comes true..


----------



## Spring Onion

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Bangladesh k khilaf?Plz don't call me bhai,it can't get more insulting for me.
> Pichle 2-3 saal ki performances bhool gaye kya hamari?Ya Pakistani ki bekaar performances ney tumhari memory kam kardi hai??


 
oh thanks for saving us from feeling more insulted than you can if you call us bhai as well.

on the other hand our team had been through worst time and we dont boast with fake shining ego like you Indians do.


we are improving and thats what matters not crying over our past performance .


You guys were insulting BD and Ireland like teams calling them worthless and i told you its your performance in the ground that makes you minnows or otherwise


----------



## Major Sahab

*Ohhhh, NO

Lots of people just leaving the stadium one by one*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

another wicket......


----------



## RPK

another one


----------



## Spring Onion

outttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Recent Overs:| . 2 1 1 . 2 | . . . . 1 1 | . 1 . W,better than any point through out the innings.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

4 wickets....now..

EDIt - its being reviewed


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*Straus gone*........................


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

4 out??!
...

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

Let's take it serious,now we have a chance.


----------



## Evil Flare

India is back .. wow


----------



## Wonderer

straus bh gaya


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaheer on a hat trick .....


----------



## rockstarIN

WOW...WHATS GOING ON?

MACHING AGAIN TURNING TWO SIDED..


----------



## Major Sahab

*Don`t worry english fan,
England will fight back for sure*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Chalo chalo boys!!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

hope he gets a hat trick.....


----------



## Kinetic

Too much wickets in hand, one or two don't matter!!!! We have lost the game for 90%.


----------



## W.11

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Bangladesh k khilaf*?Plz don't call me bhai,it can't get more insulting for me.*



acha behn ji


----------



## Evil Flare

Good Match ................


----------



## Spring Onion

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Exactly!,we should appreciate when Pakistan plays well,but certainly not support it.
> And most importantly,we should not stoop to such low a level,as some Pakistanis have here.


 
They are competing with your low level in that thread about SL-PaK match please dont get worked up and concentrate on support from Pakistani members for your team.

heck even my immediate family members are supporting your team .


----------



## Mirza Jatt

honestky guys.....you need Kolkata crowd for matches like these..


----------



## ajtr

*England will win...........................*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Suddenly pressure can be seen on English batsmen.Crowd is back on its feet,england under pressure.


----------



## Major Sahab

Come on England crash India.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Indian Jatt said:


> honestky guys.....you need Kolkata crowd for matches like these..


 Kolkata crowd would have fainted half of the English side.


----------



## Evil Flare

58 of 42 ...... india is back in the game


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Major Sahab said:


> Come on England crash India.


 If England,wins it certainly would be a great close game and not a crashing.
Better resume your English classes.


----------



## ajtr

*Aur Bartania jeet gaya.......................*


----------



## Spring Onion

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Kolkata crowd would have fainted half of the English side.


 
 foul play


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Required rate more than 8,1-2 wickets more and we have a serious chance.

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




Jana said:


> foul play


for the english not for us.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

the difference between the remainimg balls and the runs reqd is also increasing...


----------



## RPK

Back on track two new batsman on grees


----------



## rockstarIN

COME ON INDIA...THIS IS THE MOMENT..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Kolkata crowd would have fainted half of the English side.



lol..they have the worst record in hooliganism..especialy WC matches.


----------



## Spring Onion

rpraveenkum said:


> Back on track two new batsman on grees


 
 grees ?


----------



## W.11

wide...........................


----------



## Major Sahab

Punjabbi Munda said:


> If England,wins it certainly would be a great close game and not a crashing.
> Better resume your English classes.


 
Wait till you and your team will get a huge lesson by coming teams.
Bolti band ho jaye gi teri.


----------



## W.11

Jana said:


> grees ?


 
indian english


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*Pressure on England*...........

Matt Prior played too many dot balls.


----------



## Spring Onion

56-38 

good match


----------



## Dalai Lama

This is getting really exciting now! Oh and Indian members, please don't troll in Pakistani threads in the future just because they have done it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Reqd rate more than 9,pressure back on England,guys serious chance we have now!!


----------



## W.11

my lovely lil a$$ bounce:


----------



## Frankenstein

Wow!, India is back on its legs, impressive come back!


----------



## rockstarIN

56 FROM 36 BALLS.....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

England suddenly feeling the heat..


----------



## Major Sahab

*Come on England,*


----------



## Spring Onion

TheDeletedUser said:


> This is getting really exciting now! Oh and Indian members, please don't troll in Pakistani threads in the future.


 
Good advice as whether you or we win or lose atleast the off topic pressure posts can be avoided 

what you say


----------



## ajtr

*jeetega bhai jeetega Bartania jeetega

&#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; &#1576;&#1585;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;&#1711;&#1575; 

&#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2349;&#2366;&#2312; &#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2348;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2368;&#2340;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;*


----------



## W.11

suddenly indian crowd on bhang


----------



## Spring Onion

Ok guys Good Luck to both teams.

Nice game.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Bowled.....................

Collingwood gone


----------



## Major Sahab

@Aston-Martin,

You make them stunt


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Wonderer

Ek aur gaya..


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bang!!! Zaheer BHAI!!! BOWLEDD!! PAUL COLLINGWA!!!


----------



## Humanist

*wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## RPK

another gone


----------



## Roybot

boo yeah I have work in about 5 hours fml. India better win


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

England under tremendous pressure now...India has a serious serious chance..


----------



## IBRIS

*Another OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Suddenly the crowd back on roar!!


----------



## Major Sahab

Lagta hai PoojaPaat & Prattnaa kam aa gayi to indians.


----------



## Skull and Bones




----------



## IBRIS

*burrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

India will lose this match...!


----------



## W.11

Major Sahab said:


> Lagta hai PoojaPaat & Prattnaa kam aa gayi to indians.


 
sadhu's black magic 

he planted taweez on the creese during drinks break


----------



## Humanist

*10 runs per over required*


----------



## Major Sahab

Dont`t worry England they will soon OUT from the world cup.


----------



## IBRIS

Major Sahab said:


> Lagta hai PoojaPaat & Prattnaa kam aa gayi to indians.


 
Nayi oye aithay 24/7 RABB tay harr gaal nayi chaddi di, Thoda apnay aap tay parossa rakhi da wa.

Don't loose hope you may need to get on your knees to pray for India's defeat.


----------



## Paan Singh

1 more wicket


----------



## Major Sahab

Aston-Martin said:


> sadhu's black magic
> 
> he planted taweez on the creese during drinks break


 
*Well Said, Bro*


----------



## RPK

There are currently 50 users browsing this thread. (27 members and 23 guests)

1. rpraveenkum
2. Roby
3. Aston-Martin
4. Andross
5. Abir
6. Prism
7. Wonderer
8. Bilal Akhtar
9. Skull and Bones
10. Major Sahab
11. Punjabbi Munda
12. yide100
13. Humanist
14. TheDeletedUser
15. Whistler
16. riju78
17. Indian Jatt
18. Aamir Zia
19. Raja.Pakistani
20. Rana4pak
21. Kinetic
 22. genmirajborgza786


----------



## Dalai Lama

Jana said:


> Good advice as whether you or we win or lose atleast the off topic pressure posts can be avoided
> 
> what you say



Yeah, let's not lose our sportsmanship. Credit must be given where it is due. BTW, I'm sure both our teams hold each other in the highest of regard.


----------



## Paan Singh

B_R_I_C said:


> India will lose this match...!


 
be ++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

B_R_I_C said:


> India will lose this match...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sahab

IBRIS said:


> Nayi oye aithay 24/7 RABB tay harr gaal nayi chaddi di, Thoda apnay aap tay parossa rakhi da wa.


 
Oye, choop kar jaa,
Teri bolti Soth Africa band karde ga


----------



## IBRIS

rpraveenkum said:


> There are currently 50 users browsing this thread. (27 members and 23 guests)
> 
> 1. rpraveenkum
> 2. Roby
> 3. Aston-Martin
> 4. Andross
> 5. Abir
> 6. Prism
> 7. Wonderer
> 8. Bilal Akhtar
> 9. Skull and Bones
> 10. Major Sahab
> 11. Punjabbi Munda
> 12. yide100
> 13. Humanist
> 14. TheDeletedUser
> 15. Whistler
> 16. riju78
> 17. Indian Jatt
> 18. Aamir Zia
> 19. Raja.Pakistani
> 20. Rana4pak
> 21. Kinetic
> 22. genmirajborgza786


 
23. IBRIS..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*out*..................


----------



## Andross

takes ittttttttt


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Wonderer

Ek aur gaya...


----------



## RPK

oUT GONE...........


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Humanist

*OOOOOUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*


----------



## Roybot

its turning out to be worth the all nighter


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt,India now really close to winning!!GOOOOOOOOOGOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## IBRIS

Major Sahab said:


> Oye, choop kar jaa,
> Teri bolti Soth Africa band karde ga


 
kyo chupp karra, Bhonkan daa thaikaa kalla tu hi laya wa, haithay. Wadda aaya zaildar paandaa daa.


----------



## Roby

another one gone


----------



## Spring Onion

IBRIS said:


> 23. IBRIS..............


 
24. Jana 

am also here to celebrate India victory


----------



## Major Sahab

Bad luck England,
They will surly washed out by other teams.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

lol...this happens when you are looking fo India's loss instead of minding your own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

GO India GO!!!!


----------



## Andross

Its all over time to get the mithai out


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I HOPE WE WILL WIN THIS MATCH.......FINGERS CROSSED......:S


----------



## Paan Singh

trofl trofl trofl trofl trofl goneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Spring Onion

IBRIS said:


> kyo chupp karra, Bhonkan daa thaikaa kalla tu hi laya wa, haithay. Wadda aaya zaildar paandaa daa.


 
heheheh bhonko jee bhonko mil ka


----------



## Royan

four after 5 overs


----------



## integra

C'MON WHAT THE HELL WAS WRONG WITH ENGLAND?


----------



## Major Sahab

IBRIS said:


> kyo chupp karra, Bhonkan daa thaikaa kalla tu hi laya wa, haithay. Wadda aaya zaildar paandaa daa.


 
Oye, 12:00 clock

Teri team har jye gi South Africa se.


----------



## IBRIS

Jana said:


> heheheh bhonko jee bhonko mil ka


 
Hunn tay cheekaaa marr maarr bhonkaa gey. Thankyou for your support JANA


----------



## Spring Onion

integra said:


> C'MON WHAT THE HELL WAS WRONG WITH ENGLAND?


 
said it they will pisss in power play


----------



## Mirza Jatt

integra said:


> C'MON WHAT THE HELL WAS WRONG WITH ENGLAND?


 

they just followed Bangladesh when playing against India in this WC


----------



## Major Sahab

At least PoojaPaat kam aa hi gayi.


----------



## RPK

Somebody on invisible mode LOL


----------



## LaBong

Why is there no thirdman? :s


----------



## Spring Onion

IBRIS said:


> Hunn tay cheekaaa marr maarr bhonkaa gey. Thankyou for your support JANA


 
 welcome . Good performance must be appreciated. Your team played well


----------



## Royan

rpraveenkum said:


> Somebody on invisible mode LOL


 
Are you talking about AJTR ???


----------



## Major Sahab

I wonder what kind of "Black Magic" Indians did against England?
Only Pandit knows that . . . . .


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Major Sahab said:


> Oye, 12:00 clock
> 
> Teri team har jye gi South Africa se.


 
the more you say this..the more you are insulting your mother and sisters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

still 50/50 chance


----------



## LaBong

Major Sahab said:


> I wonder what kind of "Black Magic" Indians did against England?
> Only Pandit knows that . . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

Major Sahab said:


> I wonder what kind of "Black Magic" Indians did against England?
> Only Pandit knows that . . . . .


 
Kalla Eillum nayi chalda goriya tay. Maybe Rabb nu teray tay gussa aa gaya honna.


----------



## Spring Onion

IBRIS said:


> AA gaya naa aapni jaat tay. Kee gaal wa teri maa penn nu wee meri help dee lordd pai gayi wa. Jeddaaa 12(barraa) wajjan dee udeek karan diya wa. LOL


 
 that was the worst.

ding expect from you . just a game and you abusing mother and sister of the other member.

here in our Province we say those who dont respect women of others they cant respect their own mother and sister.


----------



## Major Sahab

IBRIS said:


> AA gaya naa aapni jaat tay. Kee gaal wa teri maa penn nu wee meri help dee lordd pai gayi wa. Jeddaaa 12(barraa) wajjan dee udeek karan diya wa. LOL


 
Jaat. . . . . . ?

Correct word is ZAAT.

Now STOP barking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Still anyones game...farkk I can't watch this anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

Seriously, this is what I call good Cricket!

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Anything can happen!


----------



## Humanist

Suddenly started fielding well


----------



## LaBong

more dot balls needed, the game is still 50-50.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Major Sahab said:


> Jaat. . . . . . ?
> 
> Correct word is ZAAT.
> 
> Now STOP barking



ok zaat...you have shown your zaat...hope yo are happy now to hear the correct sentence.

.S - this was just to correct it.


----------



## IBRIS

Jana said:


> that was the worst.
> 
> ding expect from you . just a game and you abusing mother and sister of the other member.
> 
> here in our Province we say those who dont respect women of others they cant respect their own mother and sister.



Well, Jana he said 12 O'clock remark. Which means someones Mother or Sister is in dire need of my help and as a Sikh it's my duty to go help them out of there troubles. I said nothing offensive, But people should know better than to resorting to racial remarks. 

It's him who started it.


----------



## Major Sahab

@Indian Jatt,

Tere 12:00 bajj ge hein,
Ja thoddo pojapaat karle,


----------



## Major Sahab

*Come on England . . . . . . . *


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*out* ...................................... llllooolllzzz


----------



## Mirza Jatt

anopther gone


----------



## Wonderer

Outtttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Humanist

OOOUTTTTTT


----------



## W.11

zaheer khan akele bande ne game change ker dya hai


----------



## Skull and Bones




----------



## RPK




----------



## Roybot

Munaf u legend


----------



## Spring Onion

IBRIS said:


> Well, Jana he said 12 O'clock remark. Which means someones Mother or Sister is in dire need of my help and as a Sikh it's my duty to go help them out of there troubles. I said nothing offensive, But people should know better than to resorting to racial remarks.
> 
> It's him who started it.


 
Ohhhh sorry i dint know if it means that.

here it means a taunt on Sikhs that at 12 o clock they lose their buddi (brain). i dont know where they made it something with mother and sister abuse.


----------



## Roby

what a game man


----------



## gowthamraj

Gone


----------



## integra

Jana said:


> said it they will pisss in power play


 
Self-Suicidal move, singles are match winners atleast in this world-cup.


----------



## Evil Flare

I am going to Mufta ( Wedding ) now ...


So Congratulations in advance to all my Indian Friends for this win .. Awesome comeback by India ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! India has a better chance of winning now!!! GOOO 
INDIA
GOOO!


----------



## Wonderer

Major Sahab said:


> *Come on England . . . . . . . *


 
I think this guy is doing sm black magic.

Whenever he says come one england one wicket goes.........


----------



## IBRIS

Indian Jatt said:


> ok zaat...you have shown your zaat...hope yo are happy now to hear the correct sentence.
> 
> .S - this was just to correct it.


 
He had it coming.


----------



## Roby

singles ok this time


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Yeh hui na baat!!


----------



## Major Sahab

Indian Jatt said:


> ok zaat...you have shown your zaat...hope yo are happy now to hear the correct sentence.
> 
> .S - this was just to correct it.


 
Its not your fault,
After all you got 12:00 clcock on your face.


----------



## Roby

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee another one


----------



## Paan Singh

60-40 chance of india


----------



## Skull and Bones

Prism said:


> 60-40 chance of india


 
Will you cut that crap?
its 100-0 now


----------



## Spring Onion

Indai jeet gaya


----------



## Humanist

29 runs in 12 balls


----------



## Major Sahab

Jana said:


> Indai jeet gaya


 
Very Very Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> Indai jeet gaya


 
Thanks aunty for your support


----------



## Humanist

6,,,,, scared


----------



## Spring Onion

is it 6 or 4


----------



## W.11

SIX .................


----------



## Spring Onion

Skull and Bones said:


> Thanks aunty for your support


 
welcome uncle


----------



## IBRIS

Jana said:


> Ohhhh sorry i dint know if it means that.
> 
> here it means a taunt on Sikhs that at 12 o clock they lose their buddi (brain). i dont know where they made it something with mother and sister abuse.


 
NAAA ji Jana this some made up line by some idiots, real meaning is what i said earlier. History is the real proof of the meaning of the 12. So, chaddo praniya galla nu. Aiho jiya chotia galla di JAAT tentiuon hee nayi layinday.


----------



## Humanist

10 balls 23 runs


----------



## Spring Onion

Major Sahab said:


> Very Very Sad.


 
oh come on yara anyone can win. 

a good match


----------



## Major Sahab

*Well,

All the PoojaPaat were startet at 12:00 clock were accepted.*


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*6 again*.........


----------



## Spring Onion

666666666666


----------



## W.11

come on eng hit some six


----------



## Humanist

14 required in 7 balls


----------



## W.11

sssssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAHAHA


----------



## Roybot

fark me dead, shambles


----------



## Skull and Bones




----------



## Spring Onion

outtttttttttttttt


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*Out*.................8th wicket gone.


----------



## Humanist

*BBBBBOOOOLLLLLDDDD*


----------



## Roybot

boo yeah still close game, this deserved to be the grand final match


----------



## RPK

Out-------------------


----------



## Spring Onion

roy_gourav said:


> fark me dead, shambles


 
oh nai India has a better chance


----------



## Humanist

6 balls 14 runs


----------



## Major Sahab

*England best of luck in last over*


----------



## W.11

2 big hits and match is theirs


----------



## tanlixiang28776

so who is winning?


----------



## Humanist

5 balls 12 runs


----------



## LaBong

Cant watch it anymore!


----------



## Spring Onion

difficult to get 12 runs


----------



## Humanist

4 balls 11 runs


----------



## Spring Onion

tanlixiang28776 said:


> so who is winning.


 
INDIA -------


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*Ajmal Shahzad .........hits a 6.*


----------



## Spring Onion

6666666666666666


----------



## Major Sahab

*6 . . . . . . . . . .*


----------



## W.11

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaahahahahhaha]



6766666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Humanist

*just now came from bypass surgery..... may get heart attack again....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andross

we gona loose time to


----------



## W.11




----------



## Major Sahab

*Come on England - - - - - *


----------



## Spring Onion

v close call for both


----------



## LaBong




----------



## W.11

1 four just now


----------



## Spring Onion

i run to tie 
2 to win


----------



## Humanist

1 ball 2 runs


----------



## W.11

1 balll 2 runs hahahahhahahahahahahahha


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Abir said:


>


 
You guys sure take cricket seriously.


----------



## Skull and Bones




----------



## Punjabbi Munda

1 ball 2 runs required!! oh god!!


----------



## Last Hope

*6666666
By a Pakistani*


----------



## W.11

ahahahahahhahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Major Sahab

*Well Done England,
*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

1 ball 2 runs!!!OWOOWOWOWOWOWOOWOW what a game


----------



## Andross

stupid idiot team whyyyyyy u dont take runs yuvraj and dhoni both need to be dropped


----------



## W.11

what a match man


----------



## S.U.R.B.

*1 run... &**... a Tie*....on the last ball.


----------



## Wonderer

Tieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Its a tie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Spring Onion

TIE England should have won it as Ravi said 


Good game by both


----------



## W.11

*A TIE*


----------



## Skull and Bones

Its a

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

wtf match tied?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

The best!!!!!!!!! game ever seen!!!(ODI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

*Ajmal Shahzad Zindabad.*

It took a Pakistani to get it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Last Hope

*TIED!*
*TIED!*
*TIED!*
*TIED!*


----------



## W.11

LOLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Roby

tie , ,


----------



## Major Sahab

*Well Done, England

Tune Bund Kardi Innki Bolti,*


----------



## Spring Onion

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Its a tie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 

    you recovered


----------



## W.11

a shahzaad is their hero man


----------



## Frankenstein

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF (excuse my language)

Ajmal Shehzad did it!


----------



## tanlixiang28776

So is there like a death match or something?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Fantastic game!!!! India 338-10(49.5) England 338-8(50)


----------



## Paan Singh

shame for indian bowlers,they cant defend 300+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

*Awesome game!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

*What a game! That's a tie! Well done England. India will have to think about their bowling.


WHAT A GAME!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

Disappointed


----------



## Imran Khan

ab kya ho ga toss kra lo


----------



## Last Hope

*England WON!*

For me


----------



## Kinetic

*What a big slap!!! *


----------



## rockstarIN

nice match both India & England had chances ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sahab

*Well Done, Excellent work were done by England.
Just superb!!!*


----------



## bhagat

Oh man my nails are hurting .....


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> *Ajmal Shahzad Zindabad.*
> 
> It took a Pakistani to get it right.


 
 yes i was about to say the same but you quick


----------



## Kinetic

Aston-Martin said:


> gale mil jaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*listen, loser you were shouting that England won!!!  *


----------



## Last Hope

*ENGLAND DID 338 FROM 8, WHILE INDIA DID 338 FROM 10.
ENGLAND SHOULD WIN!*


----------



## LaBong

I gotta get rid of this superstition if I ever want to watch a close match like this again!


----------



## desioptimist

Next match poll, add a tie option please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh




----------



## EastWest

England Could have won the match...but they could only tie


----------



## Spring Onion

Kinetic said:


> *What a big slap!!! *


 
Chataaakhhhhhh .  oh come on Kinetic it was such a good game by India . Good score and a good come back.


----------



## rockstarIN

Kinetic said:


> *What a big slap!!! *


 
on the face of Dhoni's arrogance


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*what a match it was..!! well well its a Tie....and none of team deserve to lose...! so a Tie is better then a lose..! wow! i am glad...lol*


----------



## ajtr

*england should be declared as winner coz they lost only 8 wickets india was all out.*


----------



## fallstuff

I woke up and Match is tied !!


----------



## bhagat

its a great game...well done england....


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

I did not just stay up the whole night to watch a tied match FML i have work in 3 hours!!! Was a fun game overall, except for some trolls who had to come here and be the party poopers Time to get a quick nap


----------



## EastWest

Last Hope said:


> *ENGLAND DID 338 FROM 8, WHILE INDIA DID 338 FROM 10.
> ENGLAND SHOULD WIN!*


 
Thats not the way cricket works....

We should have won..for Ian Bell was clearly OUT,...

and keep down the size..u dont want us the same here


----------



## Kinetic

rockstar said:


> on the face of Dhoni's arrogance


 
*No in the face of these losers, who where abusing India. *

*This shows why we are the best team in the world. *


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

A fair result in the end,both teams played awesomely well.
Some will say India bowled poorly,yes it did and so did England,because if they hadn't we couldn't have made 338 runs.
Fairest of fair results possible for this game!


----------



## Paan Singh

dhoni should die from shame,thk god they were not defeated.


----------



## rockstarIN

in run rate, we won...we made 338 in 49.5 overs but England made it in 50 overs...one ball difference... ha ha ah a

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

gowthamraj said:


> Disappointed


 
disappointed?????? lolzzzz, bhai aap ke zaheer ne tie kera diya??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

good match .. 2 great match in 2 days


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SpArK said:


> ........................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Man...where is the thank button1?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

bhagat said:


> Oh man my nails are hurting .....


 
 you had been biting them since 2:30 IST ???


----------



## deep.ocean

Gr8 game.. It's good to be tied as both team played pretty well.. BTW Hats off to Enhlish Team and Strauss,...


----------



## rockstarIN

Kinetic said:


> *No in the face of these losers, who where abusing India. *
> 
> *This shows why we are the best team in the world. *


 
We are, but ye dil mange moree


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> *england should be declared as winner coz they lost only 8 wickets india was all out.*


 


God, rain, billion people.... what a big mouth loser. another slap!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## true_indian

This sucks..I can only hope how many lost their money on betting..


----------



## tanlixiang28776

So no tie breakers?


----------



## ajtr

Kinetic said:


> *No in the face of these losers, who where abusing India. *
> 
> *This shows why we are the best team in the world. *


Best team dominates like australia and west indies in their times not like india which scrambles .


----------



## fawwaxs

heart thumping match! omg!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Last Hope said:


> *ENGLAND DID 338 FROM 8, WHILE INDIA DID 338 FROM 10.
> ENGLAND SHOULD WIN!*


 
Thats what I am thinking, unless a game can stay tied at this league level.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

the only losers were the trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aristocrat

^^^NAHI USNE TO JITA HI DYA THA.pIYUSH NE TIE KARWA DIYA


----------



## EastWest

wow...see the no. of users browisng this thread...for India vs England match...

Change the name of this site from PDF to IDF..or AIDF(anti-india)..but nt pakistan


----------



## Mirza Jatt

tanlixiang28776 said:


> So no tie breakers?


 
yes penalty shoot out after drinks.


----------



## SpArK

Indian Jatt said:


> the only losers were the trolls.


 

trolling helped to stay away from thread and watch the wonderful match, which was going so bad... man this is fantastic.. what a come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W.11

india is winner because 33 voters voted india, or they are all losers hahahahaha


----------



## Kinetic

Devil Soul said:


> good match .. 2 great match in 2 days


 
Really great game!!! That was incredible!!! The result is incredible!!!


----------



## EastWest

Are we still leading the group??


----------



## Humanist

*WAsted 10 hours by watching... no results... just kidding*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fallstuff said:


> Thats what I am thinking, unless a game can stay tied at this league level.


 
This a league-level match, so points are shared for a tied match - 2 each.


----------



## fallstuff

fawwaxs said:


> heart thumping match! omg!!!!


 
So I hear , couldn't watch it all. Too early/late in US,


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

desioptimist said:


> Next match poll, add a tie option please.


 HAHA what a coincidence,there isn't a poll on a thread like this,i thought about creating it and it ended in a tie!!! ROFLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## ajtr

indians are jumping just for tie game as if big achievement.Its a big shame for them coz Team india to whom they proclaim as number one team has to scramble even for a tie.............


----------



## Major Sahab

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Man...where is the thank button1?


 
Hope that any modirat will take action against your this troll post with your family images.


----------



## EastWest

SreeShanth must be laughing his @$$ off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

indian bowlers sucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

EastWest said:


> wow...see the no. of users browisng this thread...for India vs England match...
> 
> Change the name of this site from PDF to IDF..or AIDF(anti-india)..but nt pakistan


 
hey what do you think due to Shahazad we had drowned you ???

come on Pakistan has nothing to do with this match. and oh BTW 90% browsers are Indians so how it become ant-bharat?


----------



## Red Dwarf

India will have to think seriously about their bowling if they want to hope something in this world cup. India must include one more bowler in their playing 11 by removing Pathan. He is a waste. There is no point in going with 4 bowlers in subcontinental wickets.


----------



## jbond197

A tight slap on the face of Haters.. India was down but not out and see how remarkably we came back. Bad luck that this match ended in Tie we had almost reached there. Inexperience of Piyush Chawla costed us the game. Any ways it was an exciting game between two main contenders of this cup. Congrats India and England!


----------



## Imran Khan

what points table now?


----------



## EastWest

ajtr said:


> indians are jumping just for tie game as if big achievement.Its a big shame for them coz Team india to whom they proclaim as number one team has to scramble even for a tie.............


 
Go check the team ratings..we are not no.1 team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

SpArK said:


> trolling helped to stay away from thread and watch the wonderful match, which was going so bad... man this is fantastic.. what a come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thats not trolling but how to show themselves more and more laughing staffs!!! Much before the game is over, two/three started jumping!!!!!


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Tendulkar one miss field at the line for four runs cost India the win. Ever run saved is a run made too. any how what a match. England played well , Zaheer Khan brought India back into the game and if the last over was his then the result would have been in Indian favour. 

England lost 8 wickets and India all so is it England's win ??????


----------



## EastWest

Jana said:


> hey what do you think due to Shahazad we had drowned you ???
> 
> come on Pakistan has nothing to do with this match. and oh BTW 90% browsers are Indians so how it become ant-bharat?


 
So what are u doing in this thread of India-England match?
trolling?


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistan is top in world this time


ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Points Table


ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Group A Teams
Cricket Team Pld W L T NR NRR Pts
Pakistan 2 2 0 0 0 2.160 4
Australia 2 2 0 0 0 1.813 4
Sri Lanka 2 1 1 0 0 1.990 2
New Zealand 2 1 1 0 0 1.507 2
Zimbabwe 1 0 1 0 0 &#8722;1.820 0
Canada 1 0 1 0 0 -4.200 0
Kenya 2 0 2 0 0 -4.897 0


ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Group B Teams
Cricket Teams Pld W L T NR NRR Pts
India 1 1 0 0 0 1.740 2
South Africa 1 1 0 0 0 0.766 2
England 1 1 0 0 0 0.242 2
Bangladesh 2 1 1 0 0 -0.600 2
Netherlands 1 0 1 0 0 -0.242 0
Ireland 1 0 1 0 0 -0.540 0
West Indies 1 0 1 0 0 -0.766 0


----------



## W.11

tanlixiang28776 said:


> So no tie breakers?


 
there is no tie breaker in group matches anywhere in football

in cricket a tie breaker in finals is the comparison between the runrates, a type of score..

in cric a tir is very rare, so indians here r hyped up!!!


----------



## Kompromat

Match TIED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EastWest

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Tendulkar one miss field at the line for four runs cost India the win. Ever run saved is a run made too. any how what a match. England played well , Zaheer Khan brought India back into the game and if last over was his then the result would have been in Indian favour.
> 
> England lost 8 wickets and India all so is it England's win ??????



No..its tied..


----------



## Spring Onion

IBRIS said:


> OK lads it's past your bedtime for some of you. Now quit trolling and dream of India's defeat in your dreams. LOLZZZZZZZZZ


 
and you dream of India's victory


----------



## IBRIS

ajtr tairay pichaday tou aag lagg rahi hogi, after match tie ho jaanay kay baad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

ajtr said:


> indians are jumping just for tie game as if big achievement.Its a big shame for them coz Team india to whom they proclaim as number one team has to scramble even for a tie.............



  Cry Baby Cry...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

Aston-Martin said:


> disappointed?????? lolzzzz, bhai aap ke zaheer ne tie kera diya??


 
I dont know hindi lol. 

Anyway england played great game. Congr for both teams


----------



## Spring Onion

EastWest said:


> So what are u doing in this thread of India-England match?
> trolling?


 
 was supporting bharat

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Beskar

This isn't a chat room. Follow the forum rules or else you'll be thrown out and that goes for BOTH sides. 
*
SpArk banned for 2 days. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

How did sparky got out, he is a cool dude !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

Jana said:


> and you dream of India's victory


 
hum to harta harta match ko tie say kaam chala layngey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

ajtr said:


> indians are jumping just for tie game as if big achievement.Its a big shame for them coz Team india to whom they proclaim as number one team has to scramble even for a tie.............


 
    

Someone pls quote some of her previous posts and compare!!! What a liar!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastWest

-------------------------


----------



## Spring Onion

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Mods banned SpArK,but these trollers Aston Martin,ajtr and Major Sahab,are still there and trolling healthily.Biased moderation.
> Anyone who agrees with me?Thank me.


 
*they were honestly supporting the team of their choice. You like it or not there is NO rule which should ban you for supporting team of your choice enthusiastically *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

IBRIS said:


> hum to harta harta match ko tie say kaam chala layngey.


 
 dil kay behlanay ko yeh khyal acha ha ghalib 

par sanu kee for us both teams are strangers hehehehe


----------



## Major Sahab

IBRIS said:


> Ek bhootni kaa hai jo, Baar Baar jhanday hee badalta rehta hai.


 
Maybi this bhootni ka is from your elder Bhabbi" son.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Jana said:


> *they were honestly supporting the team of their choice. You like it or not there is NO rule which should ban you for supporting team of your choice enthusiastically *


 

I want to see why he is banned in Hall of Shame!


----------



## Beskar

EastWest said:


> -------------------------


 
Because he's the only person on this board who flipped off the entire forum. From a person with over 9000+ posts we expect a certain amount of quality.


----------



## ares

ajtr said:


> indians are jumping just for tie game as if big achievement.Its a big shame for them coz Team india to whom they proclaim as number one team has to scramble even for a tie.............


 
It was match, withdrawn from clutches of defeat on the other hand..It is big shame for you..wasn't it you who was proclaiming for last couple of days ..on how easily England will defeat India!! 
Shows how shameless one got to be, such that you still have the guts to show your face on this thread.


----------



## EastWest

-----------------------------------------


----------



## Paan Singh

1)teach some batting to tailenders
2)and tell bowlers how to bowl with length and to maintain economy.

anyway,i m happy at tendulkar


----------



## Humanist

England played welll... They dont deserve to lose this game... its good that match got tied..


----------



## KS

Excellent match - first it was India's, then it was England's, then again it was India's then it became England's and then finally it was both. 

And I always thought it was awkward and a bit artificial that some Indians were supporting Pakistani cricket team ; I hope now they see it is always good to maintain status quo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonic_boom

Bezerk said:


> This isn't a chat room. Follow the forum rules or else you'll be thrown out and that goes for BOTH sides.
> *
> SpArk banned for 2 days. *


 
And what about serial troller ajtr, aston martin?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

England disappointed me 
Anyways cngrtz


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Strauss will be the man of the match.


----------



## Paan Singh

Bezerk said:


> Because he's the only person on this board who flipped off the entire forum. From a person with over 9000+ posts we expect a certain amount of quality.


 
sir y dont u see ajtr,major sahab etc.
these guys are regularly repeating same thing and provoking others

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Spring Onion

Imran Khan said:


> pakistan is top in world this time
> 
> 
> ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Points Table
> 
> 
> ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Group A Teams
> Cricket Team Pld W L T NR NRR Pts
> Pakistan 2 2 0 0 0 2.160 4
> Australia 2 2 0 0 0 1.813 4
> Sri Lanka 2 1 1 0 0 1.990 2
> New Zealand 2 1 1 0 0 1.507 2
> Zimbabwe 1 0 1 0 0 &#8722;1.820 0
> Canada 1 0 1 0 0 -4.200 0
> Kenya 2 0 2 0 0 -4.897 0
> 
> 
> ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Group B Teams
> Cricket Teams Pld W L T NR NRR Pts
> India 1 1 0 0 0 1.740 2
> South Africa 1 1 0 0 0 0.766 2
> England 1 1 0 0 0 0.242 2
> Bangladesh 2 1 1 0 0 -0.600 2
> Netherlands 1 0 1 0 0 -0.242 0
> Ireland 1 0 1 0 0 -0.540 0
> West Indies 1 0 1 0 0 -0.766 0


 

Indian Pool is bit easy soft one while other pool has more good teams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

stadium empty in presentation.............


----------



## Mirza Jatt

all my friends have the same statuts tonight on facebook- thanks to India england match


----------



## jbond197

Bezerk said:


> Because he's the only person on this board who flipped off the entire forum. From a person with over 9000+ posts we expect a certain amount of quality.


 
Bezerk, Did you check the quality of the posts of other members? Any sane person will go mad after reading posts of few members on the thread. Why any action has not been taken against them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

*SpArKy is still here watching. Hi SpArKy!*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## WAQAS119

*CRICKET WE LOVE YOU!*


----------



## Kinetic

Bezerk said:


> This isn't a chat room. Follow the forum rules or else you'll be thrown out and that goes for BOTH sides.
> *
> SpArk banned for 2 days. *


 
Did you really read posts of ajtr and Aston Martin? Fair enough!!!


Spark, we will be watching you. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beskar

Prism said:


> sir y dont u see ajtr,major sahab etc.
> these guys are regularly repeating same thing and provoking others


 
Quote me an abusive post and action will be taken.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Bezerk said:


> This isn't a chat room. Follow the forum rules or else you'll be thrown out and that goes for BOTH sides.
> *
> SpArk banned for 2 days. *


 
are you serious ?? did you see some of Pakistani members posts on this thread........and they are still not banned....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Spring Onion

ares said:


> It was match, withdrawn from clutches of defeat on the other hand..It is big shame for you..wasn't it you who was proclaiming for last couple of days ..on how easily England will defeat India!!
> Shows how shameless one got to be, such that you still have the guts to show your face on this thread.


 
You guys are venting frustration on her. there is no shame claiming what she said about England. England almost defeated you.

with a stronger team and good score the tie is not something to be proud of for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> and you dream of India's victory


 
jana di najar lag gayi,rabba kuch kardey......
51 Rs da prashad gurudware wich charawengey


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*There are currently 100 users browsing this thread. (51 members and 49 guests)

fawwaxs TheDeletedUser roy_gourav MKI 30 Karthic Sri Indian Jatt EastWest gowthamraj Sonic_boom ares Kinetic UnitedPak SpArK+ Aston-Martin Whiplash Jana Prism Punjabbi Munda Red Dwarf rockstar genmirajborgza786 Humanist Gin ka Pakistan Aamir Zia Whistler madooxno9 ashant tallboy123 tanlixiang28776 aristocrat+ fox Skull and Bones true_indian Abir Devil Soul StingRoy riju78 Wonderer*


----------



## Hyde

congrats to both Teams but I think England deserved to win after 42 overs............


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Karthic Sri said:


> Excellent match - first it was India's, then it was England's, then again it was India's then it became England's and then finally it was both.
> 
> And I always thought it was awkward and a bit artificial that some Indians were supporting Pakistani cricket team ; I hope now they see it is always good to maintain status quo.


Yup,same here,i also feel that the 'support' for Pakistan from some Indians is completely artificial.


----------



## desiman

What a match, what a match, and they say ODI's are dead !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kinetic

Jana said:


> Indian Pool is bit easy soft one while other pool has more good teams


 
You call England, India and SA group easy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> You guys are venting frustration on her. there is no shame claiming what she said about England. England almost defeated you.
> 
> with a stronger team and good score the tie is not something to be proud of for India


 
in games,there is no *almost defeated*.
thats y 50 over game is given to both teams.
btw sehwag almost made 200 in this game but only damn caught by keeper


----------



## IBRIS

We love you SpArk!!! 2 days will pass like nothing brother, stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Humanist

*At the end.. CRICKET HAS WON*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Loved the match - Shahzad's six was a major difference in the end....

But real man of the match was Zaheer Khan who brought India back in the game from nowhere. It was a flat track as I expected... Indian pitches are always dead because their main strength lies in the batting and they like to make flat pitches that can support batting... but Zaheer's wickets in that dead game was the turning point and in my opinion he became the man of the match from there after

Strauss and Tendulkar's performance was great but in the end it was all batting pitch and taking 3 wickets at such a crucial stage was a real hard task

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Next time in Polls keep the option of tie too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

*Major Sahab* *banned. *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ares

Jana said:


> You guys are venting frustration on her. there is no shame claiming what she said about England. England almost defeated you.
> 
> with a stronger team and good score the tie is not something to be proud of for India


 
With all her rhetoric about on how easily England will defeat India..It surely did not seem easy win, so why not rub her face in what she said?


----------



## desiman

Bezerk said:


> Quote me an abusive post and action will be taken.


 
I will run out of space if I start quoting crap post by them, if someone is unable to see what kind of post these type of members contribute then there is nothing we can do. You can wake up a person who is sleeping but you cant wake up a person who is pretending to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

mazaa aa gaya yaar,ab mein saari raat aaram se padh sakta hun


----------



## Last Hope

Bezerk said:


> This isn't a chat room. Follow the forum rules or else you'll be thrown out and that goes for BOTH sides.
> *
> SpArk banned for 2 days. *


 
Rules apply for everyone, a newbie or a elite member.
It is also against Forum rules to talk against any moderation action.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Zaki said:


> Loved the match - Shahzad's six was a major difference in the end....
> 
> But real man of the match was Zaheer Khan who brought India back in the game from nowhere. It was a flat track as I expected... Indian pitches are always dead because their main strength lies in the batting and they like to make flat pitches that can support batting... but Zaheer's wickets in that dead game was the turning point and in my opinion he became the man of the match from there after
> 
> Strauss and Tendulkar's performance was great but in the end it was all batting pitch and taking 3 wickets at such a crucial stage was a real hard task


 
Shahzad's six was the least expected thing to happen in the match. hat off to him


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

While creating the poll,i never ever ever wondered in the wettest of my dreams,that this game would tie and hence did not include an option for a tie.
Great coincidence!!


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> You guys are venting frustration on her. there is no shame claiming what she said about England. England almost defeated you.y
> 
> with a stronger team and good score the tie is not something to be proud of for India


 
67 runs from 60 balls with 8 wickets in hand was a not a hard task for any team
They just wasted Power play and in reality Dhoni himself confessed he felt they had lost the game.


----------



## The HBS Guy

We cannot seriously hope to win the world cup with this bowling attack.

The cup is gone...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

@spark

ur contribution has not gone wasted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riju78

A great game of cricket..India started the bowling a.bit complacent..both teams deserved to win..so.I guess tie is.a.fair result...on this thread..absolutely disgusted to see some of the comments.. a simple game of cricket and look at the hatred..guys life is short..pls learn to enjoy every minute of it..and benny being banned just shows how low this forum has come to.. please ban me too..I no longer see many sane people here...TOTALLY DISGUSTED...


----------



## DesiGuy

great match.....Zaheer is the Man!

but India needs to improve it's fielding and bowling if they wanna win world d cup!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I am sorry to say but some of you are behaving like kids. Grow up peoples. Its game and win and defeat is part of game. Why you guys bashing each others. They boht played well..england played well intially then indian fight back well

i am just disspaointed with indian bowling performances..how could inidan bowlers give chances to no 8 batsment to hit sixes so easily


----------



## fawwaxs

8 hours ago Shane Warne tweeted- Looking forward to the game between india and England today should be a cracker..My prediction a tie!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Yah..67 runs 60 balls 8 wickets in hand,England will be kicking themselves.
And hats off to Zaheer Khan!he is the one,on who's shoulder India's bowling attack rests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Even i thought we lost the game but hata off to zaher you are the man seriously great work brother


----------



## Dalai Lama

The HBS Guy said:


> We cannot seriously hope to win the world cup with this bowling attack.
> 
> The cup is gone...


 
Yeah, India will need to seriously re-think the bowling strategy. You can't expect the batsmen to make up for it all the time. let's not forget, this game was saved by the Indian batsmen... actually batsmen from both teams as opposed to the bowlers.


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

BOOM BOOM ajmal....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

fawwaxs said:


> 8 hours ago Shane Warne tweeted- Looking forward to the game between india and England today should be a cracker..My prediction a tie!


 WHAT???SHane warne predicted a tie??any links??


----------



## Humanist

The HBS Guy said:


> We cannot seriously hope to win the world cup with this bowling attack.
> 
> The cup is gone...


* 
I too think the same... Bowling is weak... Our batting cannot make 300+ in every match...Unfortunately we dont have no other options...*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

this will go down as one of the golden moments in the world cup(s) history.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

yuvraj,tendulkar were positive points


----------



## T-Faz

India does not have a good bowling attack, most of them are just OK and only sometimes they are able to produce an excellent performance like Zaheer today.


----------



## Paan Singh

my heart beat went to 190km/h


----------



## Mirza Jatt

*NO. 48*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Sehwag was going good,until he made a silly mistake,Tendulkar was awesome,Yuvraj was back with a half century,Dhoni looked good and so did Yusuf,though they just had to slog and came at the end,with no option but to hit the ball blindly.
Bowling was weak,Zaheer was great at the end,but was a bit expensive,Piyush Chawla bowled well but also leaked runs.

So it was a decent game really..


----------



## Hyde

The HBS Guy said:


> We cannot seriously hope to win the world cup with this bowling attack.
> 
> The cup is gone...


finally some Indians agreed what i was saying for many days

Indian bowling is the worst among all top 6 nations... There power rests in the batting line up only... and thrashing India is not a difficult task for others

That is why I was saying England will win the match because they have a balance in both bowling and Batting and fielding as well. The only big difference was a little shock by Zaheer... and another frustrating part was Morgan was not playing ... had morgan be there - it was a clear win for England

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

T-Faz said:


> India does not have a good bowling attack, most of them are just OK and only sometimes they are able to produce an excellent performance like Zaheer today.


 
problem is only one bowler will click in whole match.
in this match,zaheer worked,in last match munaf patel clicked..
rest of bowlers were just passing time.


----------



## W.11

england making a tie on indian groud, indian hostile crowd, indian pitch, i should say well done england!!!! n good luck


----------



## Humanist

Prism said:


> my heart beat went to 190km/h


 
*190 beats/min*


----------



## jbond197

Little bit of conspiracy in the end.....................

I am wondering if betting mafia played this game. This game had all the ingredients that points towards the same.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bhakki also made a decent comeback in the latter overs,munaf remains a concern for me...


----------



## KS

And wth did they have a dead pitch today ??

Do the curators atleast know what the word 'Home Advantage' means ?? Produce spinning wickets man.


----------



## Paan Singh

Zaki said:


> finally some Indians agreed what i was saying for many days
> 
> Indian bowling is the worst among all top 6 nations... There power rests in the batting line up only... and thrashing India is not a difficult task for others
> 
> That is why I was saying England will win the match because they have a balance in both bowling and Batting and fielding as well. The only big difference was a little shock by Zaheer... and another frustrating part was Morgan was not playing ... had morgan be there - it was a clear win for England


 
another point is dew factor,its hard for bowler to grip at night.
so it gives benifit to batting side at night.


----------



## T-Faz

Prism said:


> problem is only one bowler will click in whole match.
> in this match,zaheer worked,in last match munaf patel clicked..
> rest of bowlers were just passing time.


 
Yeah, they are not consistent and you cannot really predict who will be good and when?

You need at least a couple of bowlers who you know can dent the team by slowing down the runs or taking wickets.


----------



## Paan Singh

Humanist said:


> *190 beats/min*


 
no killometers/hour 
i was almost dead


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Awesome match..finally saw a good cricket from both the sides...in this case 'neither you won nor we loose'..


----------



## T-Faz

Rameez Raja is the best commentator, we would have made some excellent remarks if he was in the commentators box.

The commentary was dull on Sky.


----------



## Spring Onion

Bezerk said:


> *Major Sahab* *banned. *


 
some more bans required too )))


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Zaki said:


> finally some Indians agreed what i was saying for many days
> 
> Indian bowling is the worst among all top 6 nations... There power rests in the batting line up only... and thrashing India is not a difficult task for others
> 
> That is why I was saying England will win the match because they have a balance in both bowling and Batting and fielding as well. The only big difference was a little shock by Zaheer... and another frustrating part was Morgan was not playing ... had morgan be there - it was a clear win for England


 Had Nehra be there,Had Praveen Kumar been there.
HAD HAD HAD.
It would have been a different story.....so please let the HAD things not come into discussion.Because Praveen Kumar and Ashish Nehra are also our lead bowlers,especially over Piyush Chawla and Munaf Patel.


----------



## Humanist

3 more pages will make100 pages for this thread...(fastest groing in PDF)


----------



## desiman

While I believe our bowling was weak, one must also remember how much England's bowlers suffered at the hands of Indian batsmen. Our bowling is weak but is still very capable of taking our the best. With Nehra coming back in the next match we should have a pretty good attack, one capable enough to taking us to the finals atleast.


----------



## Hyde

Besides Zaheer Khan there is not a single bowler in Indian team. Harbhajan is just ok as a spinner

but besides Zaheer all are of them are part-timers.... India prefer to take some batting role from their bowlers but they forget you need quality bowling to keep your team in balance. Part-times are useful but not reliable


----------



## Kinetic

Jana said:


> You guys are venting frustration on her. there is no shame claiming what she said about England. England almost defeated you.
> 
> with a stronger team and good score the tie is not something to be proud of for India


 
lol thats why this..... now who is frustrated?

What type of sick mind can post these? it seems like she is not OK!!! Is she mentally fit? 



ajtr said:


> Today will be rude awakening for the 1.2 billion hearts who thinks in dia has chance of winning world cup.by showing dadagiri to weak teams like bangaldesh they thought team india is best.Hopes ,wishes, all dashed to ground in banguluru mud.





ajtr said:


> Game to wire....????its already in english hand....not even rains sent by god can save india now.





ajtr said:


>





ajtr said:


> yes english gonna make it tonight..Alas 1.2 billion hearts left their team in lurch by running away from thread even before match is over.think they saw the writing on the walll





ajtr said:


> *With in next 27 overs above will be the condition of team india*





ajtr said:


>





ajtr said:


> Ab india ne bat utha ke bhag jana hai sharad pwar ki help se.
> 
> 
> 
> *Today 11 players of TI and 1.2 billion indians will need loads of towels after losing the match to english.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> Rameez Raja is the best commentator, we would have made some excellent remarks if he was in the commentators box.
> 
> The commentary was dull on Sky.


 
He is very very neutral and supports the good play unlike Indian commentators who are always biased when it comes to Pakistan


----------



## jha

Bad Fielding + Worse Bowling + Bad Captaincy + not so good umpiring + bad luck for India Today..


----------



## EastWest

Zaki said:


> Besides Zaheer Khan there is not a single bowler in Indian team. Harbhajan is just ok as a spinner
> 
> but besides Zaheer all are of them are part-timers.... India prefer to take some batting role from their bowlers but they forget you need quality bowling to keep your team in balance. Part-times are useful but not reliable


 
Ashish Nehra is not a part time bowler


----------



## KS

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Had Nehra be there,Had Praveen Kumar been there.
> HAD HAD HAD.
> It would have been a different story.....so please let the HAD things not come into discussion.Because Praveen Kumar and Ashish Nehra are also our lead bowlers,especially over Piyush Chawla and Munaf Patel.


 
Had Nehra been there the match would have been over in 46 overs.

We miss Praveen Kumar


----------



## Humanist

Prism said:


> no killometers/hour
> i was almost dead


 
Good that India didnt win. Otherwise u would have complained that u died of happiness....


----------



## EastWest

Jana said:


> He is very very neutral and supports the good play unlike Indian commentators who are always biased when it comes to Pakistan


 
One of the worst commentators in the world cricket : Rameez Raja
The best commentator: Ravi Shastri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

yeah the umpiring sucked!!!India could have won,if the umpiring had improved,even the 3rd umpire gave such a simple out decision as not out..


----------



## Beskar

Thanks to you guys, I ended up cleaning the thread instead of sharing my two cents about the most tense game of the year. 

Previously in this very same thread I mentioned that Indian batting side has the ability to snatch the World Cup. There's no doubt that Indians can bat, that little maestro after 20 years was playing today as if it was his first match. Class-A batting! The problem's with your bowlers and fielding. Fix that and everyone's in danger. 

England on the other hand made it look like a piece of cake until everything just came crumbling down for them. What a pleasure it was to watch the English Captain take things in charge. Absolutely superb! 

Here's a thought; 676 runs were scored tonight by both teams but at the end of the day, it was just a single run that mattered the most. Congratulations to England and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> He is very very neutral and supports the good play unlike Indian commentators who are always biased when it comes to Pakistan


 
Rameez is the best, he is the *smoothest operator*.


----------

